# Garantie et  extensions de garantie  Pour y voir plus clair !



## macinside (10 Décembre 2006)

- Vous le savez tous, d&#232;s que vous achetez un mat&#233;riel aupr&#232;s d&#8217;un professionnel, vous b&#233;n&#233;ficiez d&#8217;une garantie (le mot magique !) Quelle est sa dur&#233;e ? Mais que couvre vraiment une garantie ? Peut elle varier ? &#8230;

 - Votre garantie couvre pendant une p&#233;riode donn&#233;e et limit&#233;e dans le temps par un contrat avec votre vendeur et/ou fabricant (garantie limit&#233;e contractuelle) les pannes et/ou d&#233;fauts provenant de votre mat&#233;riel. Mais elle exclut tout probl&#232;me li&#233; a une cause externe &#224; la machine (chocs, chutes, mauvaises utilisations, liquide renvers&#233;, dommages provenants du r&#233;seau &#233;lectrique ou t&#233;l&#233;phonique, &#8230; ) et un dommage n&#8217;intervient jamais seul !
De plus certaines pi&#232;ces d&#8217;usure (aussi dites "de fatigue" ) ont des garanties plus courtes que le reste de la machine (cas des batteries, piles et autres pi&#232;ces  consommables) . 
Elle est prise en compte sur pr&#233;sentation de la facture d&#8217;achat du mat&#233;riel.

 - En cas de dommage, c&#8217;est un assureur qu'il faut contacter (notamment pour les cas de mat&#233;riel endommag&#233; par un tiers afin de faire fonctionner la responsabilit&#233; civile de la personne ayant ab&#238;m&#233; le mat&#233;riel) . A titre d&#8217;information Webassur est un assureur sp&#233;cialis&#233; "informatique et high-tech" , mais avant toute chose (notamment de souscrire un contrat d&#8217;assurance) lisez les conditions de leurs contrats d&#8217;assurance.

 - La plupart des revendeurs de mat&#233;riel Apple proposent la garantie AppleCare, qui est la prolongation de garantie de 3 ans pour les ordinateurs &#224; la pomme. Le contrat AppleCare couvre ce qui est pris en charge par la garantie Apple d&#8217;un an avec en plus un &#233;cran LCD Apple s&#8217;il a &#233;t&#233; achet&#233; en m&#234;me temps qu&#8217;un MacBook Pro, un Mac Pro et un Mac Mini, ainsi que dans tout les cas des ordinateurs une borne Airport Extreme/Express, une carte Airport Extreme, une carte graphique suppl&#233;mentaire Apple (si achet&#233;e en m&#234;me temps qu&#8217;un MacPro) ainsi que les modules m&#233;moires d&#8217;origine Apple. La batterie est par contre automatiquement exclue de l&#8217;AppleCare apr&#232;s la premi&#232;re ann&#233;e de la machine car c&#8217;est une pi&#232;ce d&#8217;usure ! Les AppleCare doivent imp&#233;rativement &#234;tre enregistr&#233;s chez Apple, pr&#233;cisions suppl&#233;mentaires : la facture d&#8217;achat de l&#8217;ordinateur ainsi que celle de l&#8217;AppleCare peuvent vous &#234;tre demand&#233;es lors d&#8217;une r&#233;paration.

 - Cas particulier : les garanties revendeurs.
La Fnac comme beaucoup de gros revendeur poss&#232;de des extensions de garanties qui leur sont propre, c&#8217;est a dire que c&#8217;est le revendeur et non le fabricant qui vous garantis pour une p&#233;riode donn&#233;e le mat&#233;riel. Les conditions d&#8217;extension de garantie fnac sont disponibles en fin de message pour la micro-informatique.  

 - Beaucoup de personnes indiquent sur les forums que la garantie serait normalement de 2 ans maintenant : attention c&#8217;est une directive europ&#233;enne qui a fait passer la garantie l&#233;gale a 2 ans dans toutes l&#8217;Europe alors qu&#8217;elle &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; illimit&#233;e en France depuis longtemps, cette garantie l&#233;gale concerne les vices cach&#233;s (d&#233;faut de fabrication).

liens externe : 

-webassur
-acc&#232;s aux contrat de webassur
-conditions g&#233;n&#233;rales du contrat AppleCare
-extension de garantie Fnac


----------



## spleen (10 Décembre 2006)

Comment peut on faire appliquer la garantie légale de 2 ans et prouver le défaut de fabrication ?
C'est vraiment réaliste ?
Par exemple, j'achète un imac et il tombe en panne au bout de 18 mois. Verdict : carte mère HS.
Comment savoir si ça rentre dans le champ d'application de la garantie de 2 ans pour vice caché ?


----------



## koichi (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
Je viens de passer commande d'un applecare pour mon macbookrpo, et mon cinema display.
Or le vendeur de l'applestore m'apprend que le cinema display n'est couvert que si le macbookrpo, l'ecran et l'applecare on été acheté en même temps ???
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2007)

ce n'est couvert que si le MacBook Pro et l'&#233;cran ont moins d'un an et qu'ils ont tous les 2 &#233;t&#233; acheter en m&#234;me temps


----------



## koichi (10 Mars 2007)

Ce qui est mon cas, et pourtant l'operateur que j'ai eu au telephone m'a dit que non ???
Il fallait selon lui avoir acheter l'applecare et tout le materiel en meme temps pour en beneficier.
je suis en train de me demander si je vais pas revendre mon mac pour en prendre un neuf


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2007)

il ta dit des b&#234;tise 

va lire condition g&#233;n&#233;rale 



> (i) APP couvre un Produit Couvert et un e&#769;cran de marque Apple, a&#768; condition qu'ils aient e&#769;te&#769; achete&#769;s et enregistre&#769;s en me&#770;me temps qu'un ordinateur Mac mini, PowerBook ou Power Mac. APP couvre la souris et le clavier Apple si ceux-ci font partie du Produit Couvert (ou s'ils ont e&#769;te&#769; achete&#769;s avec un Mac mini). APP couvre e&#769;galement une carte AirPort Extre&#770;me,
> une borne d'acce&#768;s AirPort Express ou Airport Extre&#770;me, une carte graphique DVI-ADC Apple et des modules de me&#769;moire vive Apple s'ils vous appartiennent et sont utilise&#769;s avec le Produit Couvert. Si, durant la Pe&#769;riode de Couverture de Re&#769;paration, un de&#769;faut de mate&#769;riaux ou de fabrication affecte le Produit Couvert ou tout autre e&#769;le&#769;ment couvert de&#769;crit ci- dessus, Apple s'engage, a&#768; sa seule discre&#769;tion, dans les limites autorise&#769;es par les lois en vigueur, a&#768; le re&#769;parer ou a&#768; le remplacer.


----------



## koichi (10 Mars 2007)

Je viens de joindre AppleCare et en effet, il m'a des dit des bétises 
Par contre a Applecare on m'a bien dit que cela marchait avec un macbookPRO et pas avec un macbook, alors attention ...


----------



## dynexd (3 Avril 2007)

Le lien vers la garantie AppleCare ne marche plus 

Je viens d'acheter un imac à la Fnac, et j'ai donc pris leur garantie 3 ans pour 230 euros, j'en suis plutot satisfait, notamment sur un point précis : remplacement de la dalle en cas de pixels morts ( j'ai pris l'imac), et ce pendant 3 ans c'est plutot sympa
Sinon autre point sympa, en cas de panne, ils me pretent un imac lors du devis si la panne doit durer plus de 6 jours
Si il est cassé cassé, ils m'ont expliqué que je pouvait ensuite choisir du materiel chez eux pour le prix auquel je l'ai acheté, tres sympa si dans 2 ans et demi j'ai un soucis grave, je pourrai avoir un imac neuf si il coute 1500e

Et la Fnac est reputée pour etre plutot souple niveau garantie et remboursement 

Et aussi bien sur, la possibilité de ramener la bete dans n'importe quelle fnac


----------



## Skeud (19 Avril 2007)

bonjour à tous,

futur swticher venant de chez Dell (vous connaissez leur savoir faire en matiere d'apres vente), que me conseillez vous comme garantie?? (je recherche le top, plus lgtps possible et moins cher...;lol)


----------



## Dr_cube (30 Mai 2007)

Salut tout le monde ! 

J'ai un problème assez urgent : 

J'ai acheté mon MacBook le 31 mai 2006. La garantie s'arrête donc demain ou après demain. 
Mon Mac a un problème de batterie (l'ordi s'éteint vers 16%, et ne se met pas en veille), et un problème de grésillements intenpestifs au niveau du haut parleur gauche. 
Je suis en plein projet à l'école, donc je ne peux pas enmener mon Mac en réparation avant la fin du mois de juin. 

J'hésite beaucoup à prendre l'AppleCare (264 euros). 
Premièrement j'ai quelques questions : sur le Store ils ne me demandent pas mon numéro de série, donc si je ne reçois l'AppleCare que vendredi ou samedi, ça sera trop tard ? Et je pourrais me mettre les 300 euros où je pense ? 
Que contient le truc qu'ils nous envoie ? 

Concernant la batterie, est-ce que vous pensez que mon problème sera encore pris en compte dans quelques semaines, alors qu'elle n'est garantie qu'un an dans tous les cas ? 

Bref, que me conseillez-vous ? 
Il faut que je me décide ce soir, donc des conseils avisés, pertitents, et rapides sont les bienvenue ^^. 


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## norz (5 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> (...) la garantie AppleCare, qui est la prolongation de garantie de 3 ans pour les ordinateurs &#224; la pomme.


C'est plut&#244;t la prolongation de garantie *de 2 ans*, ce qui l'am&#232;ne *&#224;* *3 ans au total*.

Cf apple support france:


> Tous les Mac sont assortis de 90 jours d&#8217;assistance t&#233;l&#233;phonique et d&#8217;une ann&#233;e de garantie mat&#233;rielle par un Centre de Maintenance Agr&#233;&#233; Apple. En souscrivant l&#8217;AppleCare Protection Plan au moment de l&#8217;achat de votre Mac, vous &#233;tendez cette couverture &#224; trois ann&#233;es compl&#232;tes &#224; compter de la date d&#8217;achat de l&#8217;ordinateur.


----------



## Mouval (10 Juillet 2007)

Quant à moi, je ne voulais pas de l'AppleCare : elle est trop chère pour le Macbook Pro.
Mais je l'ai trouvée en promo à 239 sur www.rueducommerce.com (200 de moins que sur l'applestore) !

J'ai trouvé ça bizarre, mais de ttes façons on peut toujours renvoyer un produit acheté par correspondance. Donc je me suis lancé.

J'ai reçu la boîte hier : tout va bien, c'est bien une boîte AppleCare originale, fermée, avec la mention "Pour Macbook Pro / Powerbook + écran Apple" ou un truc de ce genre. Pas de mauvaise surprise (j'avais peur de recevoir l'applecare pour Macbook) !

Par contre, ça fait plus d'une semaine que j'ai réservé un MBP à la FNAC (en magasin), mais je ne l'ai toujours pas ! Je viens de passer commande sur fnac.com, le statut étant passé de "momentanément indisponible" (hier) à "expédié sous 24h" (ce matin) ! J'irai annulé ma réservation en magasin.

Il me restera donc à enregistrer mon nouveau MBP au programme AppleCare, en espérant ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise !

PS : le lendemain de ma commande sur rueducommerce.com, il n'y avait plus d'applecare pour MBP ! Mais essayez de regarder de temps en temps, ça vaut le coup je pense...


----------



## chandy (11 Juillet 2007)

Question peut être bête : mon macbook a 1an et 2mois, avant il était à ma mère, je vais le récuperer et en tant qu'étudiant je peux choper un applecare pour un prix raisonnable. Donc est-ce que je peux prendre un applecare de 3 ans alors que la garantie d'un an est finie  ?

Merci


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juillet 2007)

Malheureusement non, AppleCare doit être pris au plus tard avant la fin de la garantie de 1 an...


----------



## chandy (13 Juillet 2007)

Bon bah c'est le jeu tant pis, j'espère que mon macbook va bient aller alors


----------



## norz (16 Juillet 2007)

Mouval a dit:


> PS : le lendemain de ma commande sur rueducommerce.com, il n'y avait plus d'applecare pour MBP ! Mais essayez de regarder de temps en temps, ça vaut le coup je pense...


Merci pour l'info! 
C'est cette page là qu'il faut surveiller?


----------



## elub88 (20 Juillet 2007)

bonsoir

en attendant que mon cher MBP veuille bien trouver la route pour venir chez moi , je suis allé faire un tour du coté d'ebay.com et j'ai trouvé des apple care franchement beaucoup moins chères en ajoutant a cela le cours dollar/euro, ca devient plus que super intéressant. Donc je voulais savoir si ce n'était pas des arnaques, bien que ces vendeurs aient des profils positifs avec une tonne de ventes et des acheteurs tous heureux a part 1 ou 2 par ci par là.

merci d'avance pour votre aimable réponse


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

elub88 a dit:


> bonsoir
> 
> en attendant que mon cher MBP veuille bien trouver la route pour venir chez moi , je suis allé faire un tour du coté d'ebay.com et j'ai trouvé des apple care franchement beaucoup moins chères en ajoutant a cela le cours dollar/euro, ca devient plus que super intéressant. Donc je voulais savoir si ce n'était pas des arnaques, bien que ces vendeurs aient des profils positifs avec une tonne de ventes et des acheteurs tous heureux a part 1 ou 2 par ci par là.
> 
> merci d'avance pour votre aimable réponse




Salut,
J'ai acheté des AppleCare et un abo .mac sur ebay sans problème (mais à un revendeur français) il m'a envoyé le numéro et c'était bon...

Après ca dépend du vendeur


----------



## elub88 (23 Juillet 2007)

ok j'essaierais ca d'ici quelque temps alors ^^ ou alors si j'ai un problème qui nécessite l'apple care et tout ^^


----------



## Metteri (18 Novembre 2007)

dynexd a dit:


> Le lien vers la garantie AppleCare ne marche plus
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un imac &#224; la Fnac, et j'ai donc pris leur garantie 3 ans pour 230 euros, j'en suis plutot satisfait, notamment sur un point pr&#233;cis : remplacement de la dalle en cas de pixels morts ( j'ai pris l'imac), et ce pendant 3 ans c'est plutot sympa
> Sinon autre point sympa, en cas de panne, ils me pretent un imac lors du devis si la panne doit durer plus de 6 jours
> ...



pour les pixels je suis ok... Par contre, pour le coup de l'imac de pr&#234;t; c'est non. C'est &#233;crit qu'ils te pr&#234;tent ce qu'ils ont dans leur parc.


Ce qui serait pas mal , ce serait de faire un retour sur les SAV... histoire de comparer.


----------



## MAC128 (12 Décembre 2007)

J'ai commandé le 30/11 un modem routeur NetGear à cdiscount . j'ai demandé de joindre à ma commande 1 boite de lingettes et 1 cable .Dans un colis reçu le 5/12 ( une enveloppe en excellent état , lingettes et cable )  Point de routeur . Toutes mes tentatives de joindre cdiscount sont vaines . Mails sans réponses , téléphone  (cher ) ou il est conseillé de renouveler mon appel .Sur leur Forum ( que je conseille de consulter avant achat ) une litanie de clients floués . quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## NightWalker (12 Décembre 2007)

Une lettre recommandée avec copie à la DGCCRF


----------



## MAC128 (12 Décembre 2007)

Merci , je vous tiendrais au courant du suivi


----------



## MAC128 (24 Décembre 2007)

J'ai bien écrit à la DGCCRF le 13/12 avec copie de la LRAR expédiée à cDiscount le même jour. Ai reçu mon colis ce jour . Ai remercié DGCCRF à 14h . A 15h je recevais 1 mail me signalant qu'ils ne pouvaient intervenir dans ce genre de litige ....
Ils m'ont envoye le conseil d'intervenir dans un tel cas vers "mediation.dg@cdiscount.com" et des modèles de lettres pour intervenir auprès du tribunal en cas de difficultés .
Je tiens à votre disposition ces documents pour votre usage éventuel à venir.
Mes seules compétences seraient un envoi par mail que veuillez me demander en me communiquant vos coordonnées


----------



## NightWalker (25 Décembre 2007)

Merci pour l'information...


----------



## zyliss (7 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai pris un contrat Applecare, ai entré le code sur le support Apple, mais c'est toujours inscrit "in process" depuis 4 jours maintenant. Un problème en vue ou juste un manque de patience de ma part ?

Merci


----------



## coimbrap (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais peut être dire une bêtise, mais un revendeur m'a dit qu'on pouvait très bien acheter l'AC aux US (au vu du prix actuel du dollar) et comme il s'agissait d'une garantie internationale cela fonctionnerait. D'après lui c'est ce que font les boutiques qui proposent l'AC à prix cassé.
Qu'en pensez vous ? Quelqu'un a t-il déjà essayé ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

coimbrap a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vais peut être dire une bêtise, mais un revendeur m'a dit qu'on pouvait très bien acheter l'AC aux US (au vu du prix actuel du dollar) et comme il s'agissait d'une garantie internationale cela fonctionnerait. D'après lui c'est ce que font les boutiques qui proposent l'AC à prix cassé.
> Qu'en pensez vous ? Quelqu'un a t-il déjà essayé ?



fais une recherche sur le forum


----------



## coimbrap (28 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir à toi et merci pour l'info.


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir si des techniciens se déplacent dans le cadre d'une garantie normale  (pas d'apple care pour le moment) pour un problème d'iMac.
Je précise aussi que je suis encore dans la limite des 15 jours d'essai, j'ia donc droit à un remboursement (achat refurb) mais vu que niveau prix c'était une bonne affaire je préférerais une réparation (problème de dalle)


----------



## cameleone (20 Mai 2008)

Non, le technicien ne se déplacera pas. On va te demander de déposer ta machine dans un centre de réparation agréé.

Edit
PS : désolé pour tes soucis avec l'iMac (j'ai vu ton message sur un autre fil). J'espère que tout s'arrangera au mieux...


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

c'est super pour ceux qui n'ont pas de voiture... si j'avais su ça avant j'y aurais peut)être réfléchi à deux fois alors...

bon ben ils envoient le transporteur au moins si on demande un retour avec remboursement ?


----------



## cameleone (20 Mai 2008)

Oui, le retour se passe par transporteur (les frais restant à ta charge, malheureusement). Mais appelle-les demain, ils te renseigneront sur tes différentes options.


----------



## NightWalker (20 Mai 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Oui, le retour se passe par transporteur (les frais restant à ta charge, malheureusement). Mais appelle-les demain, ils te renseigneront sur tes différentes options.



Il s'agit d'une panne, à mon avis ça ne te coûtera rien... 

Sinon, ces derniers temps, je vois régulièrement des iMac refurbished à 800... perso, il vaut mieux que tu demande un remboursement  et prendre un autre... C'est un peu la lotterie les machines refurbished ???  

Je suis désolé pour toi...


----------



## Azaly (20 Mai 2008)

Il y en a de temps en temps mais pas actuellement... puis bon s'ils sont tous pareil (puis faut attendre et tout...)

si on leur dit qu'on n'a pas de transport ils ne peuvent vraiment pas envoyer quelqu'un ?

Après je peux voir avec mon père mais c'est pour le rechercher que ça risque d'être chaud, il peut pas tout le temps faire 260km...

c'est quand même de la discrimination contre les personnes sans voitures, voilà!


----------



## cameleone (20 Mai 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Il s'agit d'une panne, à mon avis ça ne te coûtera rien...



Exact, j'avais perdu ça de vue...


----------



## Azaly (22 Mai 2008)

J'ai eu le service technique au téléphone, effectivement, pas de réparations possible sans AppleCare... bon mon père pourrait emmener la bête mais j'avoue que j'ai pas envie de m'en passer pour deux semaines (même si c'est soi-disant un max), je l'aime trop  C'est trop cruel, je l'ai attendu longtemps, et maintenant qu'il est là il faut que je le laisse quelques temps, trop dur 

J'envisage donc de prendre un applecare, de toutes façons je comptais le faire, même si je le revends ça fera une valeur ajoutée lol. Donc voilà ma question: donc les techniciens se déplacent dans ce cas, mais réparent-ils toujours de suite ou parfois ils doivent amener la bête ? (dans ce cas on en revient au même point...) Ils mettent longtemps avant de venir ? (bon c'est pas comme si rien ne marchait en même temps...).
Et aussi, savez-vous si en Angleterre ils se déplacent ? (Je pense que oui mais bon...)
En fait j'ai bien fait de prendre l'iMac, si en effet ils se déplacent ça m'évitera des galères en Angleterre en cas de panne...


----------



## Azaly (22 Mai 2008)

Personne pour répondre ?? On va à Nice demain, dans ce cas mon père l'emmènera mais ça m'ennuie de m'en séparer si vous me dites qu'avec l'apple care ça peut être fait directement sur place!!


----------



## cameleone (22 Mai 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Personne pour répondre ?? On va à Nice demain, dans ce cas mon père l'emmènera mais ça m'ennuie de m'en séparer si vous me dites qu'avec l'apple care ça peut être fait directement sur place!!



Mais comment pourrait-on te dire si ça peut être fait directement sur place sans connaître la cause de la panne, la disponibilité des éventuelles pièces à changer, etc... ???:rateau: 

Ne te complique pas la vie, si tu souhaites garder ce Mac, emmène-le en SAV demain. Sinon, renvoie-le tant qu'il est temps, récupère ton argent et attends une autre occasion sur le refurb, elles ne sont pas si rares que ça.


----------



## Azaly (22 Mai 2008)

Non mais je voulais dire "en général", est-ce qu'ils amènent les pièces pour une réparation sur place par ex, ou ils se contentent de regarder et de l'emmener ?
Le problème c'est un mauvais affichage de l'écran, ça peut venir de la dalle ou alors je sais pas moi, peut-être de la carte graphique, d'une mauvaise connexion interne ?

Ce qu'il y a c'est que je ne sais pas quand mon père pourra le rechercher, et ça m'emmerde de m'en séparer longtemps alors que je viens à peine de l'avoir... ça va paraître con mais j'ai pas une vie très remplie, je passe ma vie devant l'ordi et non j'ai rien d'autre à foutre, alors ça me tient à coeur...


----------



## cameleone (22 Mai 2008)

Ca peut être une mauvaise connexion, la dalle, la carte graphique, la carte mère... bref, pas mal de possibilités. Ils peuvent faire des réparations sur place, mais je ne peux réellement pas te dire ce qu'il en sera pour toi.

Dis-moi : as-tu réinstallé le système comme je te l'avais suggéré ?


----------



## Azaly (22 Mai 2008)

Non, le technicien m'a dit que puisque lorsque j'insérais le DVD d'installation (pour le test) j'avais les mêmes problèmes, il s'agissait bien d'un problème matériel et non pas d'un problème logiciel...

J'imagine, le premier acheteur a vu le problème, s'est pas posé de questions, l'a renvoyé, et voilà, il apparait sur le refurb... j'espère que cette fois ils vont bien me régler le problème...


----------



## cameleone (22 Mai 2008)

Oui, j'espère que ça va se résoudre sans trop de complications. En tout cas, bon courage ! Ne désespère pas, tu verras, tu auras bientôt ton bel iMac en bonne santé...


----------



## Azaly (22 Mai 2008)

Mouais... après tant d'attente, ça a vraiment tout gâché cette histoire, j'attendais bcp de ce mac, et là, pff.


----------



## Azaly (24 Mai 2008)

Bah le gars du SAV m'a dit qu'en général ils ne réparaient pas sur place de toutes façons... donc bon, l'apple care c'est donc surtout intéressant pour les gens sans voitures (comme moi quoi) et j'ai plutôt intérêt à la prendre si j'emmène mon iMac en Angleterre...

Par contre j'ai encore une question, je compte donc prendre l'apple care et j'aimerais savoir si ceux qui l'ont prix sur e-bay n'ont pas eu de soucis... il y a même des vendeurs qui envoient la boîte!


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mai 2008)

AppleCare sur eBay


----------



## Azaly (1 Juin 2008)

J'ai lu sur un topic que les étudiants pouvaient avoir des réducs sur l'apple care, comment ça marche ?


----------



## cameleone (1 Juin 2008)

Apple Store Education


----------



## Azaly (1 Juin 2008)

Je connaissais, et je sais que ma fac n'est pas dans la liste, ça veut dire que j'ai pas droit à une réduction sur l'apple care donc ?

Reste plus qu'e-bay alors...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Je connaissais, et je sais que ma fac n'est pas dans la liste, ça veut dire que j'ai pas droit à une réduction sur l'apple care donc ?
> 
> Reste plus qu'e-bay alors...



Je pense que tu as confondue entre la réduction Apple On Campus et Store Education.

Pour le Store Education, il suffit d'être étudiant(e) pour pouvoir en bénéficier. Ce n'est pas le cas de AOC...


----------



## cameleone (1 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Pour le Store Education, il suffit d'être étudiant(e) pour pouvoir en bénéficier.



Etudiant(e) ou enseignant(e)...


----------



## NightWalker (1 Juin 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Etudiant(e) ou enseignant(e)...



exact


----------



## Azaly (1 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je pense que tu as confondue entre la réduction Apple On Campus et Store Education.
> 
> Pour le Store Education, il suffit d'être étudiant(e) pour pouvoir en bénéficier. Ce n'est pas le cas de AOC...



ah je suis pas douée alors j'ai pas vu :mouais:

c'est juste sur l'AS ou ça marche chez un reseller ? (je demande car comme je dois y aller pour récupérer mon mac tant qu'à faire...)

C'est bien de savoir que ça marche aussi pour les enseignants :love: (mon futur métier)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Mais bizarrement la reduc varie selon les Premium Reseller.
Un exemple concret: 
Je sais qu'à Paris (je sais plus lequel), il faisait 4% pour les profs et les étudiants alors qu'à Lille, il font que 2 % pour les étudiants mais 8% pour les profs!! 

Sinon sur l'applestore la réduction est la même.


----------



## cameleone (1 Juin 2008)

Ca marche chez certains Apple Premium Resellers qui le proposent ("experts solutions éducation", qu'ils disent...).
A Nice, MCS (rue Dante) pratique les tarifs éducation - je le sais, j'achète chez eux...

Edit (à propos de la réduction) : je ne sais pas comment ça se passe ailleurs, mais chez MCS, le tarif éducation est identique à celui du Store Education en ligne (si je ne me trompe, c'est du 6 %).


----------



## Azaly (1 Juin 2008)

Ok merci

C'est justement à MCS que je comptais le prendre (mon iMac est laissé à leurs soins), c'est donc bon à savoir!

ça reste plus cher que sur e-bay mais au moins je suis sûre que c'est pas une arnaque


----------



## Azaly (2 Juin 2008)

Euh sinon je viens de percuter (moi et les chiffres/maths...) que sur le topic en question quelqu'un parlait d'un Apple Care pour 179&#8364; pour les étudiants, ça fait plus de 6%
Au final 6% c'est très dérisoire, ça vaut franchement pas le coup...


----------



## Leced (5 Juin 2008)

j'ai quelques petites questions suite à l'achat de mon Applecare le 3 juin :

le revendeur Apple m'a fourni une facture (439. Ouch!), ainsi qu'un papier stipulant que mon AppleCare Protection Plan N° XXXXXXXXXXXX a été soumis pour traitement, le N° de série de ma machine, le n° de la pièce (S2541ZM/A) ainsi que mes coordonnées.

Mais pas de boîte avec un n° de série. Et quand je rentre le n° de série de ma machine ici, le site affiche que que ma machine n'a pas d'applecare et il y a un lien pour l'enregistrer. Sauf que je n'ai pas de n° de série.

Est-ce que le délai est long (si ça se passe directement entre le revendeur et Apple)? La boîte est facultative?

Bon je m'inquiète un peu, vu que mon mac vient de passer quasiment un mois au SAV, que ça fait le deuxième fois en un an. Et qu'il va y retourner bientôt vu que après l'écran et la carte mère, j'ai un soucis avec le rétro-éclairage (qui fonctionne sur la moitié gauche du clavier uniquement. Et non, je n'ai rien renversé sur mon clavier, il est neuf, vu que le clavier/topcase a été changé également).


----------



## divoli (5 Juin 2008)

C'est assez contradictoire, ton histoire.

D'un coté tu confies l'enregistrement au revendeur, et d'un autre tu essayes de le faire toi-même.

A moins que ce soit le revendeur qui t'ai proposé d'effectuer la procédure, qui là risque d'être payante.

En principe, un revendeur te vend une boite avec un n° de série dedans, pour que tu puisses l'enregistrer toi-même.

Bref, ce n'est pas clair. Tu t'es mis (ou tu as été mis) dans une relation de dépendance vis-à-vis du revendeur...


----------



## Leced (5 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> C'est assez contradictoire, ton histoire.
> D'un coté tu confies l'enregistrement au revendeur, et d'un autre tu essayes de le faire toi-même.





divoli a dit:


> En principe, un revendeur te vend une boite avec un n° de série dedans, pour que tu puisses l'enregistrer toi-même.




Humm, je n'ai pas confié l'enregistrement au revendeur. C'est le revendeur (un centre Apple) qui m'a dit que cela se passait comme ça, alors que visiblement pour d'autres membres d macgé, l'enregistrement de l'applecare s'est passé différement (boite+n° de série+enregistrement sur le web), comme tu le confirme toi-même.



divoli a dit:


> A moins que ce soit le revendeur qui t'ai proposé d'effectuer la procédure, qui là risque d'être payante.


edit : j'ai compris. 
non, pas de service complémentaire (payant) d'enregistrement du n° pour moi.



divoli a dit:


> Bref, ce n'est pas clair. Tu t'es mis (ou tu as été mis) dans une relation de dépendance vis-à-vis du revendeur...


humm, ça me semblait clair :
- j'ai acheté une garantie applecare auprès d'un revendeur apple le 3 juin,
- je n'ai pas eu de boîte ni de numero de série,
- en voulant télécharger techtool deluxe, le site d'apple me dit que ma machine n'a pas d'applecare.

mes questions en gros étaient : 

- pas de boîte ni de n° de série, c'est normal, c'est nouveau?
- si c'est normal, ça prend combien de temps?

Edit (2) : je dois tout recevoir par courrier dans la semaine, ce qu'avait oublié de m'indiquer le revendeur. Donc tout va bien.


----------



## divoli (5 Juin 2008)

Leced a dit:


> -pas de boîte ni de n° de série, c'est normal, c'est nouveau?
> -si c'est normal, ça prend combien de temps?
> Edit (2) : je dois tout recevoir par courrier dans la semaine, ce qu'avait oublié de m'indiquer le revendeur. Donc tout va bien.



Disons que ce n'est pas habituel. Normalement, le revendeur te vend une boite avec un n° de série et un CD de Tech Tool Deluxe à l'intérieur. A partir de là, soit tu te débrouilles tout seul pour l'enregistrement (par téléphone ou via internet), soit tu demandes au revendeur d'effectuer la procédure d'enregistrement (il peut te la facturer).
Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi le revendeur a pris lui-même une telle initiative, normalement il doit laisser le choix à ses clients. Ou alors c'est pour te prendre par la main et essayer de te fidéliser.

Bon, ça a l'air de s'arranger. Par contre, il faudrait réclamer le CD de Tech Tool Deluxe, normalement contenu dans la boite, et qui (sauf erreur de ma part) est démarrable. Ou alors le télécharger et en faire une copie démarrable. Mais je n'en suis pas sûr pour la version Deluxe (qui est une version allégée de la version Pro); à vérifier. 

Perso, j'ai un CD de Tech Tool Pro, que j'ai acheté à part. A noter que si tu as une licence de Tech Tool Deluxe, tu peux contacter Tri-Edre ou Apple qui peuvent te vendre un CD de Tech Tool Pro à prix réduit...


----------



## Leced (5 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Disons que ce n'est pas habituel. Normalement, le revendeur te vend une boite avec un n° de série et un CD de Tech Tool Deluxe à l'intérieur. A partir de là, soit tu te débrouilles tout seul pour l'enregistrement (par téléphone ou via internet), soit tu demandes au revendeur d'effectuer la procédure d'enregistrement (il peut te la facturer).
> Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi le revendeur a pris lui-même une telle initiative, normalement il doit laisser le choix à ses clients. Ou alors c'est pour te prendre par la main et essayer de te fidéliser.


merci de ta réponse. le coup de fil que j'ai passé ce midi m'a un peu fait décompresser (vu que ma garantie s'arrête le 14 juin et que je dois refaire partir pour une troisième fois (en un an) le MBP au SAV.


divoli a dit:


> Bon, ça a l'air de s'arranger. Par contre, il faudrait réclamer le CD de Tech Tool Deluxe, normalement contenu dans la boite, et qui (sauf erreur de ma part) est démarrable. Ou alors le télécharger et en faire une copie démarrable. Mais je n'en suis pas sûr pour la version Deluxe (qui est une version allégée de la version Pro); à vérifier.
> 
> Perso, j'ai un CD de Tech Tool Pro, que j'ai acheté à part. A noter que si tu as une licence de Tech Tool Deluxe, tu peux contacter Tri-Edre ou Apple qui peuvent te vendre un CD de Tech Tool Pro à prix réduit...


oui, j'ai vu ça sur le site d'Apple. il y a un lien vers Micromat qui propose une MAJ vers TT pro 4 ou bien TT pro 5 en précommande.


----------



## divoli (5 Juin 2008)

Leced a dit:


> oui, j'ai vu ça sur le site d'Apple. il y a un lien vers Micromat qui propose une MAJ vers TT pro 4 ou bien TT pro 5 en précommande.



Je ne suis pas sûr que Micromat vende des versions en français, je crois que c'est la société Tri-Edre qui s'en occupe. 

La version 4.6.1 est compatible Leopard. Si tu l'achètes maintenant, tu pourras (d'après ce que j'ai lu) bénéficier d'une màj gratuite vers la version 5...

Maintenant, c'est à toi de voir si tu es intéressé par la version Pro, qui est la version la plus complète de Tech Tool. C'est intéressant mais pas obligatoire...


----------



## Azaly (12 Juin 2008)

Finalement je crois que j'ai trouvé une solution équitable

Je pars qqs jours à Londres à la fin du mois, je pense prendre l'apple care là-bas puisque ça revient à environ 166&#8364;!!

et oui, les produits apple sont moins chers au RU, c'est d'ailleurs contradictoire vu qu'ils ont des plus gros salaires... et oui, l'euro nous tue   ce sera bien qu'apple prenne ça en compte!!

bon voilà, comme ça je suis dans la légalité et pas de soucis


----------



## kadet55 (23 Juin 2008)

bonjour savez vous pourquoi l'apple care pour mac book pro est la plus cher ?


----------



## cameleone (23 Juin 2008)

kadet55 a dit:


> bonjour savez vous pourquoi l'apple care pour mac book pro est la plus cher ?



Salut

Sans doute parce qu'un portable est plus "fragile" et davantage soumis à des utilisations "à risque" ; et parce que c'est un portable "pro", le haut de gamme en la matière.


----------



## Azaly (25 Juin 2008)

Un petit coucou de l'apple center de Londres ou je vais acheter mon apple care moins cher!! c'est immemse ici, genial! par contre le clavier qwerty c'est galere quqnd on connait pas!


----------



## shenrone (25 Juin 2008)

Dites moi, j'ai pris une extension de garantie Fnac à l'achat de mon Imac (je sais ce que vous risquez de me dire et croyez moi je regrette mon choix) pour les pixels morts, seulement alors que je pourrais profiter de cette garantie j'ai peur de les appeler et de leur confier mon Imac, au vu des mésaventures que certains membres ici ont connu.

Que feriez vous à ma place?


----------



## NightWalker (25 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Un petit coucou de l'apple center de Londres ou je vais acheter mon apple care moins cher!! c'est immemse ici, genial! par contre le clavier qwerty c'est galere *quqnd* on connait pas!



Yep on voit ça...  

How's the weather ?


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Disons que ce n'est pas habituel. Normalement, le revendeur te vend une boite avec un n° de série et un CD de Tech Tool Deluxe à l'intérieur. A partir de là, soit tu te débrouilles tout seul pour l'enregistrement (par téléphone ou via internet), soit tu demandes au revendeur d'effectuer la procédure d'enregistrement (il peut te la facturer).
> Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi le revendeur a pris lui-même une telle initiative, normalement il doit laisser le choix à ses clients. Ou alors c'est pour te prendre par la main et essayer de te fidéliser.
> 
> Bon, ça a l'air de s'arranger. Par contre, il faudrait réclamer le CD de Tech Tool Deluxe, normalement contenu dans la boite, et qui (sauf erreur de ma part) est démarrable. Ou alors le télécharger et en faire une copie démarrable. Mais je n'en suis pas sûr pour la version Deluxe (qui est une version allégée de la version Pro); à vérifier.
> ...




maintenant les revendeurs valide directement les applecares, plus de boites ou de cd (vive l'écologie !) et techtool ce telecharge sur le site d'apple


----------



## divoli (25 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> maintenant les revendeurs valide directement les applecares, plus de boites ou de cd (vive l'écologie !) et techtool ce telecharge sur le site d'apple



OK.

Encore faut-il préciser de quels revendeurs il s'agit. J'ai acheté le mien (d'Applecare) il y a quelques mois à la Fnac, la boite se présentait ainsi (avec la doc, le n° d'activation, le CD).

Il me semble que la Fnac (à vérifier) vend encore des Applecare en boite. J'ai du mal à imaginer l'employé Fnac faire le boulot. 

Je suppose que tu parles des APR.

Bien sûr, on peut le faire soi-même...


----------



## Leced (26 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> maintenant les revendeurs valide directement les applecares, plus de boites ou de cd (vive l'écologie !) et techtool ce telecharge sur le site d'apple


merci de cet éclaircissement mackie. simplement, j'ai acheté mon Applecare le 3 juin, nous sommes le 25, et toujours pas d'Applecare validée...
Tu peux me dire combien de temps ça met en général? 
parce que mon mac n'est plus sous garantie depuis le 14 juin et j'ai fini par envoyer un mail (au bout de dix appels, quelques haussements de ton et quelques sanglots dans la voix, la téléopératrice à fini par me lâcher l'adresse mail) hier à Applecare avec une copie de ma facture d'Applecare et du contrat de traitement (avec le numéro qui commence par 54...)


----------



## Leced (28 Juin 2008)

La fin du feuilleton "Leced, son MBP pourri et son Applecare fantôme" : 
Le MBP : il reste comme pièces d'origines le disque dur, le bottom case, le chargeur et la télécommande.
L'Applecare : Après 4 visites chez mon revendeur, 10 appels à Applecare, 2 mails à Applecare, mon contrat est enfin validé... 25 jours pour valider un contrat, elles bossent pas vite les marmottes qui mettent les applecare dans le papier alu à Cupertino (ou plutôt Cork, vu l'adresse mail qu'on m'a donné)


----------



## divoli (28 Juin 2008)

Leced a dit:


> La fin du feuilleton "Leced, son MBP pourri et son Applecare fantôme" :
> Le MBP : il reste comme pièces d'origines le disque dur, le bottom case, le chargeur et la télécommande.
> L'Applecare : Après 4 visites chez mon revendeur, 10 appels à Applecare, 2 mails à Applecare, mon contrat est enfin validé... 25 jours pour valider un contrat, elles bossent pas vite les marmottes qui mettent les applecare dans le papier alu à Cupertino (ou plutôt Cork, vu l'adresse mail qu'on m'a donné)





  


Dire qu'en le faisant moi-même sur le site d'Apple, ça m'a pris à tout péter 2 min, et j'ai reçu le certificat en retour par e-mail 2 min après...


----------



## Leced (28 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Dire qu'en le faisant moi-même sur le site d'Apple, ça m'a pris à tout péter 2 min, et j'ai reçu le certificat en retour par e-mail 2 min après...


Oui, mais comme le disait mackie et me l'ont confirmé mes interlocuteurs chez Applecare, la version boîte, c'est bientôt fini...


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Dire qu'en le faisant moi-même sur le site d'Apple, ça m'a pris à tout péter 2 min, et j'ai reçu le certificat en retour par e-mail 2 min après...





Leced a dit:


> Oui, mais comme le disait mackie et me l'ont confirmé mes interlocuteurs chez Applecare, la version boîte, c'est bientôt fini...



ça peu mettre plusieurs jours a être valider aussi, va soir pourquoi :rateau:


----------



## Azaly (29 Juin 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Yep on voit ça...
> 
> How's the weather ?



il fait frais au moins 

enfin il a fait, je viens de rentrer et j'étouffe 

En tout cas si pendant mon année là-bas je dois acheter un portable je le ferais sur place vu la différence de pris... 200 de différence pour le MB superdrive et 700 pour le MBP 17"!!!

Bon l'ennui c'est le clavier, mais encore apple est intelligent, c'est pas trop du de faire les accents, contrairement à son copain d'en face, à l'hôtel j'y suis pas arrivée!!

Sinon j'ai une question ptet un peu conne, mais si j'enregistre mon apple care, qu'au final dans un an j'achète un autre iMac (24"  ) est-ce que je pourrais transférer l'apple care ?


----------



## cameleone (29 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Sinon j'ai une question ptet un peu conne, mais si j'enregistre mon apple care, qu'au final dans un an j'achète un autre iMac (24"  ) est-ce que je pourrais transférer l'apple care ?



Non, une fois enregistré l'Apple Care est lié à la machine.


----------



## Azaly (30 Juin 2008)

Dommage alors...

et autre question: si je vends mon iMac sous apple care, c'est pas grave que ce soit à mon nom ?


----------



## divoli (30 Juin 2008)

Azaly a dit:


> Dommage alors...
> 
> et autre question: si je vends mon iMac sous apple care, c'est pas grave que ce soit à mon nom ?



Non, ce n'est pas plus grave que si la facture de l'ordinateur est à ton nom (c'est même assez logique, l'AC étant lié à la machine).

Pour en savoir plus:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/products/faqs.html


----------



## Azaly (1 Juillet 2008)

C'est con, j'hésite à enregistrer mon apple care car si jamais je change de machine ça va m'embêter... j'ai encore du temps pour me décider ceci dit. C'est pas grave si on a acheté un apple care et qu'on l'enregistre pas de suite ?


----------



## NightWalker (1 Juillet 2008)

AppleCare est une valeur ajoutée non négligeable lors de la revente de la machine. Tu as des nouvelles pour l'échange de ton iMac ?


----------



## antro (1 Juillet 2008)

Une question au passage (pas sur d'être sur le bon forum), comment se fait-il que MacWay vende l'applecare pour iMac moins cher que Apple ?

cf par là (Surtout aujourd'hui où il y a -3% sur leur site)


----------



## divoli (1 Juillet 2008)

antro a dit:


> Une question au passage (pas sur d'être sur le bon forum), comment se fait-il que MacWay vende l'applecare pour iMac moins cher que Apple ?
> 
> cf par là (Surtout aujourd'hui où il y a -3% sur leur site)



Bonne question, et c'est également valable pour l'AC des MBP.

Peut-être que MacWay n'aura bientôt plus le droit d'en vendre (selon Macinside, le format boite va bientôt disparaitre, et il faudra passer par un APR ou je suppose par le service clientèle d'Apple). Et donc il est possible que MacWay essaye de liquider ses stocks.

Le mieux serait de leur demander.


----------



## Azaly (1 Juillet 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> AppleCare est une valeur ajoutée non négligeable lors de la revente de la machine. Tu as des nouvelles pour l'échange de ton iMac ?



Bah il a été réparé et pour le moment marche, si le problème revient je rappelle apple mais je crois que ils ont vraiment trouvé le problème (câble qui relie la carte graphique à l'écran défectueux, et non pas la carte graphique en elle-même comme l'a cru l'autre technicien)

Oui je sais que l'apple care est une valeur ajoutée mais j'ai pas forcément envie d'en repayer une autre, ça coûte quand même cher, même au RU (d'ailleurs je n'ai économisé que 30 avec la taxe sur la carte bancaire...)


----------



## shenrone (1 Juillet 2008)

Quelqu'un a déjà testé le SAV de la FNAC? (avec leur extension de garantie)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

oui c'est totalement de la M****

les vendeurs touchent une comm a chaque fois qu'ils arrivent a revendre une extension alors ils font tout pour convaincre le client

finalement, le sav est a chier, on pense etre couvert et puis y a tellement de clauses d'exclusion auxquelles on fait jamais gaffe

je connais plusieurs personnes qui ont pris les diverses assurances et extensions de la fnac

notamment l'assurance qui couvre la casse accidentel du laptop, qui n'a bien sur pas fonctionne

et le sav pour un autre laptop qui a pretexte une mauvaise utilisation pour ne pas remplacer un graveur dvd defectueux


----------



## Florent_M (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Bonjour je suis nouveau sur le forum et je vais bientot switcher, je vais commander un iMac 

Mais je voudrais vous posez une question concernant l'apple care
en effet je suis etudiant et je veux une machine qui tienne la route (c'est pour sa je passe au mac, j'espere que ça se passera bien ...) et donc je me demande si l'apple care me sera vraiment utile ?
C'est à dire:

- si j'ai bien lu, toutes erreures venant de ma part ne sera pas pris en compte ?
- qu'est ce que l'AC va vraiment m'apporter en cas de problémes ? absolument rien à payer si il y à un defaut ? ou plus ?

je vous remercie de porter un peu d'attention à mon message


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour Florent, au cas ou tu n'y serais pas encore allé, voici un lien vers la page de l'Apple Care...
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/products/proplan.html
Tu pourras peut-être y trouver ton bonheur...
Principalement, l'Apple Care va t'apporter 3 ans de garantie au lieu d'un seul, tout étant gratuit (prise en charge, réparation,..., du moment que la panne est prise en charge par l'AC)...


----------



## Florent_M (6 Juillet 2008)

oui je te remercie je l'avais lu, mais bon je préfere demander aux utilisateur, car forcément apple met toutes les chances de son côté pour vendre, ce qui est normal.
Donc oui pendant 3 ans tout est gratuit, enfin environ 200 ^^, mais c'est uniquement dans le cas ou c'est un defaut constructeur, rien d'autre ? car j'ai deja eu des garanties comprenant aussi les casses du materiel etc...


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Juillet 2008)

Bah si ton disque dur crame, que l'écran est mort (sans avoir mis auparavant ton poing au travers), etc... là c'est pris en charge par l'AC. Par contre si tu le fais tomber là ça va pas marcher... 
Tu entends quoi par casse matérielle précisément?


----------



## macinside (6 Juillet 2008)

Florent_M a dit:


> oui je te remercie je l'avais lu, mais bon je préfere demander aux utilisateur, car forcément apple met toutes les chances de son côté pour vendre, ce qui est normal.
> Donc oui pendant 3 ans tout est gratuit, enfin environ 200 ^^, mais c'est uniquement dans le cas ou c'est un defaut constructeur, rien d'autre ? car j'ai deja eu des garanties comprenant aussi les casses du materiel etc...



Garantie &#8800; assurance ne mélangeons pas tout


----------



## Florent_M (6 Juillet 2008)

oui d'accord bon ça va c'est bien se que je pensait (forcement si je le claque contre un mur, j'espere pas un changement ^^ heuresement pour moi j'ai jamais fait ce genre de chose :rateau:
ben par casse materiel, moi j'avais une garantie qui meme si tu le laissé tombé, ou qu'il avait contact avec l'eau etc on te le changer

ha mais attends c'était une assurance je crois. c'est peut etre pour ça, c'est different


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (6 Juillet 2008)

Surement oui !!! 
Parce que si c'était une garantie je veux bien savoir quel store fait ça!


----------



## Florent_M (9 Juillet 2008)

Ouais excuser moi j'avais l'esprit ailleur...  c'était bien une assurance oéoé ^^ (d'ailleur elle m'à servit à rechoisir un nouveau baladeur mp3, et j'ai choisit un... iPod XD) genre la garantie de MALAAADEEE XD
Rectification je vais prendre un macbook pro et non un iMac suite à une discussion sur un autre fil (j'avais fait ce choix pour des raisons financières, mais au final je viens d'être payer à mon stage et le deuxieme mois arrive donc ça soulage ... 

Et je vais donc prendre l'apple care pendant l'année


----------



## Patochefr (29 Juillet 2008)

L'applecare chez rue du commerce sur MB 199euros au lieu de 319euros

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...leCare-Protection-Plan-3-ans-pour-MacBook.htm


----------



## Agrippa II (9 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai fait une recherche mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
Peut-on acheter un Applecare à la FNAC?
Je m'excuse si la question a déjà été posée.
Nicolas


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai fait une recherche mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse.
> Peut-on acheter un Applecare à la FNAC?
> Je m'excuse si la question a déjà été posée.
> Nicolas



plus maintenant, les AppleCare sont aujourd'hui'hui "électronique" c'est a dire que ton revendeur le valide directement chez Apple, tu n'achète plus de boite comme avant. Avantage : plus de paperasse, c'est directement valider chez Apple. Par contre ça permet a Apple de faire les ménages sur les vendeurs ebay d'AppleCare


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

macinside a dit:


> plus maintenant, les AppleCare sont aujourd'hui'hui "électronique" c'est a dire que ton revendeur le valide directement chez Apple, tu n'achète plus de boite comme avant. Avantage : plus de paperasse, c'est directement valider chez Apple. Par contre ça permet a Apple de faire les ménages sur les vendeurs ebay d'AppleCare



Je voudrais savoir de quel revendeur tu parles. Parce que si tu fais allusion uniquement aux APR, dans certaines régions il n'y en a pas à 50 ou 100 km à la ronde (quand ce n'est pas plus).
Est-ce que la Fnac, par exemple, pourra continuer à en vendre (donc d'une manière non matérialisée), en étant considérée comme un "revendeur", et donc suivre la procédure que tu indiques.

Sera-t'il possible d'acheter un Applecare sur l'Applestore, et de le faire valider directement par le service clientèle Apple ?


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je voudrais savoir de quel revendeur tu parles. Parce que si tu fais allusion uniquement aux APR, dans certaines régions il n'y en a pas à 50 ou 100 km à la ronde (quand ce n'est pas plus).
> Est-ce que la Fnac, par exemple, pourra continuer à en vendre (donc d'une manière non matérialisée), en étant considérée comme un "revendeur", et donc suivre la procédure que tu indiques.



c'est surtout destiné aux revendeurs agrée, centre de maintenance et AppleStore pour ceux qui n'ont pas de revendeur


----------



## Agrippa II (9 Août 2008)

Donc si je vous suis bien il n'est plus possible d'acheter un APC en FNAC? (je demandais cela car on peut payer en plusieurs fois à la FNAC). 
En tous cas merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

Pour le moment, il semblerait que si. Les Fnac et autres magasins sont entrain de brader leurs boites d'Applecare, d'après ce que j'ai lu.


----------



## figaro (9 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pour le moment, il semblerait que si. Les Fnac et autres magasins sont entrain de brader leurs boites d'Applecare, d'après ce que j'ai lu.



salut divoli ! 

Hmm, c'est bon à savoir car là j'achète un iMac sur le refub .

Je vais voir ça de plus près, merci !


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

figaro a dit:


> salut divoli !
> 
> Hmm, c'est bon à savoir car là j'achète un iMac sur le refub .
> 
> Je vais voir ça de plus près, merci !



Ben les témoignages s'accumulent dans ce sens (par exemple ici, concernant le MBP)...


----------



## figaro (10 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben les témoignages s'accumulent dans ce sens (par exemple ici, concernant le MBP)...



Merci pour le lien, je vais voir ça de suite


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2008)

figaro a dit:


> Merci pour le lien, je vais voir ça de suite



Euh... Là, en fait c'est un mauvais exemple (il s'agit d'une extension Fnac, pas d'un AC). Désolé. :rose:


----------



## figaro (10 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Euh... Là, en fait c'est un mauvais exemple (il s'agit d'une extension Fnac, pas d'un AC). Désolé. :rose:



lol je me disais aussi ! Pas de problème, je vais faire quelques recherches .


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2008)

Par exemple (au moment où j'écris ces lignes), pour un iMac, 189  chez Macway (contre 209 sur l'Applestore).

Mais il y a certainement moins cher sur d'autres sites. En attendant qu'Apple change sa politique d'une manière plus restrictive, comme expliqué plus haut...


----------



## macinside (10 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Par exemple (au moment où j'écris ces lignes), pour un iMac, 189  chez Macway (contre 209 sur l'Applestore)



sauf qu'il n'est plus dispos


----------



## divoli (10 Août 2008)

Bon ben c'est la fin des haricots, alors...


----------



## figaro (10 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bon ben c'est la fin des haricots, alors...



Et mer.. j'aurais bien voulu l'avoir à 189&#8364; ^_^.

Je voulais l'acheter d'ici 8 à 10 mois mais bon si je peux obtenir un bon prix 

Ca attendra du coup


----------



## asticotboy (18 Août 2008)

Bon. J'ai pas lu tous les posts...
Applecare Vs garantie FNAC, qui c'est qui gagne d'après vous ?
D'après les réactions que j'ai pu voir, ce serait plutôt applecare, non ?


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2008)

Ben il faut que tu lises les conditions générales de l'un et de l'autre.

Perso, j'ai une nette préférence pour l'Applecare. Si j'ai un problème, je ne veux pas passer par un intermédiaire comme la Fnac. Je préfère choisir le centre agréé et y aller moi-même. Selon le centre agréé, on peut même parfois parler avec les techniciens. Et s'il y a un souci ou une réclamation, on peut directement leur en faire part. 
Ce n'est guère possible avec la Fnac, puisque l'on passe justement par un simple employé qui joue les intermédiaires...

J'ai l'impression que l'on est mieux "servi" si l'on se déplace soi-même, que si l'on passe par un intermédiaire.


----------



## asticotboy (18 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que l'on est mieux "servi" si l'on se déplace soi-même, que si l'on passe par un intermédiaire.


 
Ca je suis bien d'accord, c'est ça qui ferait pencher la balance...

J'ai entendu un conseiller fnac dire la dernière fois que je me suis rendu au magasin que la garantie fnac intervenait qu'à partir d'un pixel défectueux, contre 3 avec l'applecare...


----------



## divoli (18 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ca je suis bien d'accord, c'est ça qui ferait pencher la balance...
> 
> J'ai entendu un conseiller fnac dire la dernière fois que je me suis rendu au magasin que la garantie fnac intervenait qu'à partir d'un pixel défectueux, contre 3 avec l'applecare...



Effectivement, mais c'est à mon avis l'avantage souvent avancé et qui a tendance à faire oublier tous les inconvénients de cette extension de garantie Fnac.

Perso, j'achète mes ordis à la Fnac. Une des premières choses que je vérifie, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de pixel mort. S'il y en avait, je sais que je dispose d'un délai de deux semaines pour demander un échange à la Fnac. Passé ce délai, je prends le risque de voir apparaitre un pixel mort.
L'Applecare, j'attends le dernier moment pour le prendre (soit quelques semaines avant la fin de l'année de garantie légale), et dans la mesure où je décide de prendre cet Applecare.

Mais en aucun cas je ne veux être dépendant de la Fnac et de son SAV pour des réparations, même si je sais que c'est un centre agréé qui fera les réparations (et il me semble que l'extension Fnac doit obligatoirement être achetée en même temps que l'ordinateur).


----------



## asticotboy (18 Août 2008)

divoli a dit:


> (et il me semble que l'extension Fnac doit obligatoirement être achetée en même temps que l'ordinateur).


 
Tu as un délai de 15 jours pour te décider ou non de la prendre.


----------



## Charly777 (26 Septembre 2008)

Je ne saurais trop vous conseiller de prendre l'AC... vous avez un an pour ça ! (attention pour l'activer pas pour l'acheter)

Aujourd'hui, au bout de 2 ans et 10 mois, voilà où j'en suis au service après vente apple :

- carte wifi
- disque dur
- carte mère
- chargeur de portable
- et aujourd'hui l'enceinte gauche qui a cramé... (ceux qui me pousse à rire et à vous faire partager mon avis)

Bon, allez je file, je dois appeler le SAV pour la Xème fois depuis 3 ans... surtout que je n'ai plus que 2 mois...


----------



## cameleone (26 Septembre 2008)

Charly777 a dit:


> Je ne saurais trop vous conseiller de prendre l'AC... vous avez un an pour ça ! (attention pour l'activer pas pour l'acheter)
> 
> Aujourd'hui, au bout de 2 ans et 10 mois, voilà où j'en suis au service après vente apple :
> 
> ...



Normalement, au bout de la quatrième intervention, Apple accepte de remplacer la machine. Tu devrais formuler une demande dans ce sens auprès du Sav !


----------



## Charly777 (26 Septembre 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Normalement, au bout de la quatrième intervention, Apple accepte de remplacer la machine. Tu devrais formuler une demande dans ce sens auprès du Sav !



Et un mars ? 

En fait fausse alerte mon haut parleur après avoir corrigé les autorisations se remet à marcher... oups...

Néanmoins, j'ai eu de nombreuses interventions donc si j'ai un conseil c'est bien celui là : prendre l'AC et pas une autre assurance "débile" du magasin revendeur (je ne dis rien pour éviter toute pub).


----------



## mefysto (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
J'ai un ipod touch 8giga de 1ère génération en garantie jusqu'a noël.

Je vient de le faire tomber dans mon bain , fort heuresement il n'a rien ( après 1h de seche cheveux aussi  mais ma baignoire l'a rayé et j'ai donc une grosse rayure sur l'écran.
Je voulais savoir si il y a un moyen de le faire passer sous garantie et ainsi en avoir un tout neuf.
Mici d'avance


----------



## macinside (4 Octobre 2008)

non  chute + liquide = perte de la garantie  et puis la pastille détecteur d'humidité qui est dans la prise casque est maintenant forcement rouge


----------



## mefysto (4 Octobre 2008)

roo... Elle sert à quoi la garantie alors ?
Si en cas de souis je peux pas l'utiliser..
A part pour un problème matériel qui sur un ipod arrive rarement je voit pas.. snif


----------



## Charly777 (5 Octobre 2008)

mefysto a dit:


> roo... Elle sert à quoi la garantie alors ?...
> A part pour un problème matériel qui sur un ipod arrive rarement je voit pas.. snif



Tu vois juste... la garantie n'est jamais qu'un gros pari avec ton assureur (apple ou autre) : toi, tu paries qu'il (ton ipod) fera parti des petits pourcentages ayant un soucis... Apparemment tu as perdu. :rateau:




mefysto a dit:


> Si en cas de souis je peux pas l'utiliser...


Dans ton cas ce n'est pas un soucis mais une bêtise ou une maladresse.


----------



## philippepointg (7 Octobre 2008)

J'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 2,4 d'occasion, il est de janvier 2008, donc toujours sous garantie. Il est absolument comme neuf et parfait. J'hésite à prendre l'Apple Care. Pensez-vous que ce soit vraiment utile? D'autre art, je vois qu'il est à 499 sur Apple Store mais on le trouve sur Ebay à 180 !!!! Cette dernière solution est-elle fiable? Par exemple, voir cette page:
http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250294920272
Peut-on faire confiance à votre avis???
Merci pour vos réponses, toujours très utiles.


----------



## GossipJuice (12 Octobre 2008)

Salut !

Peut être que ça peut vous intéresser... La Fnouc à une nouvelle garantie, ils vous remplace votre produit lorsque la moindre panne se déclare. 

Voilà pour tous ceux qui se demandaient au bout de combien de réparations Apple changeait le produit... La Fnouc à trouvé une vraie alternative à l'apple care là !


----------



## Goobii (17 Octobre 2008)

philippepointg a dit:


> J'ai acheté un MacBook Pro 2,4 d'occasion, il est de janvier 2008, donc toujours sous garantie. Il est absolument comme neuf et parfait. J'hésite à prendre l'Apple Care. Pensez-vous que ce soit vraiment utile? D'autre art, je vois qu'il est à 499&#8364; sur Apple Store mais on le trouve sur Ebay à 180&#8364; !!!! Cette dernière solution est-elle fiable? Par exemple, voir cette page:
> http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250294920272
> Peut-on faire confiance à votre avis???
> Merci pour vos réponses, toujours très utiles.


Moi perso cela ne m'a jamais inspiré comme offre... Comment font ils pour se les procurer ?! :mouais: Faudrait trouver des retours de gens qui ont acheté sur ebay et qui ont du faire marcher l'Apple Care...


----------



## r3sy3k (14 Novembre 2008)

Pour la garantie échange a neuf de la FNOUC fait bien attention aux conditions générales de vente, c'est grave l'arnaque, quand on connait en plus les raisons de la création de cette nouvelle garantie, on comprend tout de suite à qui ont a à faire.

Elle a été créée juste pour renflouer les caisses avec un apport de cash considérable, quasi 1/4 du prix du produit.


----------



## GossipJuice (18 Novembre 2008)

r3sy3k a dit:


> Pour la garantie échange a neuf de la FNOUC fait bien attention aux conditions générales de vente, c'est grave l'arnaque, quand on connait en plus les raisons de la création de cette nouvelle garantie, on comprend tout de suite à qui ont a à faire.
> 
> Elle a été créée juste pour renflouer les caisses avec un apport de cash considérable, quasi 1/4 du prix du produit.



Où est l'arnaque dans ce que tu viens de dire ? le résultat pour le client cest que son produit est changé par du neuf si ya une panne dessus sans attendre des reparations interminables, que le chargeur et la batterie sont changés si panne dessus. Et tjs le 0 pixel...

Après que la fnounc ait une marge super desuss on sen tape, moi j'ai pas envie que mon produit parte 6 sem en reparation je veux du neuf


----------



## r3sy3k (18 Novembre 2008)

Si tu lis bien les différentes clauses du contrat, il est marqué noir sur blanc que la valeur de l'appareil de remplacement  ne pourra pas dépasser la valeur d'achat.

En gros si ton macbook pro tombe en panne dans deux ans, et bien tu devra surement ajouter de ta poche la différence, en partant du principe que dans deux ans un macbook pro coute plus cher qu'aujourd'hui, ce qui me semble plus que probable.

Ils peuvent aussi te le remplacer par un modèle  ISO FONCTIONNEL (même caractéristiques, sauf MARQUE, coloris, poids ) au cas ou ce model est plus disponible ou plus commercialisé.

Donc si dans deux ans ton macbook pro n'est plus commercialisé, tu rentre chez toi avec un joli acer avec windows  dedans..!!!

Je vais pas tout énumérer aller lire ça aussi,

http://www.60millions-mag.com/actualites/actualites_du_mois/la_fnac_echange_a_neuf_au_prix_fort


----------



## Boris 41 (18 Novembre 2008)

Les garanties et assurances sont une vraie aubaines pour les fabricants et vendeurs, ils jouent de plus en plus avec les mots pour placer leurs services à forte valeur ajoutée. 

La Fnac est particulièrement bien placée en ce qui concerne les garanties alléchantes à première vue, mais qui se révèlent bien moins intéressante une fois qu'on a mis son nez dans le contrat pour peu que l'on sache les lires dans le sens juridique.

Pour un Mac, la seule garantie valable est l'Apple Care. Elle est chère, elle ne permet d'avoir un remplacement par un Mac neuf dès la première panne (c'est tellement plus réaliste d'ailleurs), mais au moins il n'y a pas de mauvaise surprise.


----------



## Anaelle (29 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir!

Ayant décidé de changer de mac, je me suis tournée vers Ebay pour essayer de choper un MBP un peu moins cher...

Quelqu'un sait si la garantie d'un an du MBP acheté par le premier acquéreur reste valable lors d'un achat par un second acquéreur?

Qu'en est-il de l'Apple Care achetée par cette même personne?

Parce que bon, si la garantie et l'AC sont nominatives donc valables que pour le nom du type qui les a souscrites et qu'elles sont "annulées" lors de la (re)vente, je n'aurai pas vraiment d'avantages à aller l'acheter moins cher... Par contre si la garantie et l'AC sont pour la machine même revendue, ça, ca change tout...

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Boris 41 (29 Novembre 2008)

L'Apple Care est attachée à la machine et non au propriétaire initial de la machine.

Par contre évites eBay, la provenance n'est jamais sûre et comme Apple demande désormais des copies de factures le jour ou tu fait appel à la garantie...


----------



## Moumousse (15 Décembre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Donc si je vous suis bien il n'est plus possible d'acheter un APC en FNAC? (je demandais cela car on peut payer en plusieurs fois à la FNAC).
> En tous cas merci pour vos réponses.




Bonjour toutes et tous,

Bon, je pense que je vais switcher très très prochainement pour un imac 20", pour des raisons "facilités de paiement" ayant la carte fnouc, je vais donc le prendre dans cette enseigne, et d'apres tous les post que j'ai lus et relus, je pense qu'il est possible  d'acheter le mac à la fnouc et de prendre l'AC ulterieurement sur le site Apple, me trompe-je ????

si je ne dis pas de betises ca devrait répondre à ta question....

bien cordialement   et merci pour ce formidable forum.....


----------



## Mac.77 (26 Décembre 2008)

En parlant de garantie, l'apple care est il une bonne chose pour un Mac Mini quand on voit le prix de l'apple care et le prix du mac mini ?  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Décembre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> AppleCare doit être pris au plus tard avant la fin de la garantie de 1 an...



Hello, je ne vois rien dans les CGV qui dit cela, j'ai acheté un MBP "U" en octobre 2008 je pourrai donc prendre un Apple Care en Août 2009 ?

Merci


----------



## divoli (27 Décembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello, je ne vois rien dans les CGV qui dit cela, j'ai acheté un MBP "U" en octobre 2008 je pourrai donc prendre un Apple Care en Août 2009 ?
> 
> Merci



:mouais:

Dis donc Emile, tu pourrais chercher un peu plus sérieusement... 



			
				support Apple a dit:
			
		

> *Vous pouvez souscrire l'AppleCare Protection Plan à tout moment pendant la période de garantie limitée d'un an.* La couverture fournie par l'AppleCare Protection Plan débute à la date d'achat du matériel. Par conséquent, pour bénéficier au maximum des avantages qu'offre ce contrat, Apple vous conseille vivement de souscrire l'AppleCare Protection Plan au moment de l'achat de votre produit Apple.



Source.


----------



## Tuncurry (27 Décembre 2008)

Moins cher que l'Apple care et ca fonctionne pour les mac : 


https://www.assurextense.fr/


En revanche, mauvais point la garantie n'a pas fonctionné pour les fissures de coque sur mon McBook blanc. Cette garantie n'assure que les dommages internes.


----------



## Boris 41 (27 Décembre 2008)

Méfiance tout de même avec ce genre de garantie dont le contrat contient tout un tas de restrictions et des termes au sens volontairement vague.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Décembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Dis donc Emile, tu pourrais chercher un peu plus sérieusement...
> 
> ...



:mouais: oupsss :mouais:

J'ai pas du ouvrir les yeux au bon endroit 

Et "comment qu'on fait" pour un MBP acheté sur l'Apple Store ? il faut le renvoyer ou aller à un centre agréé...

Au fait Divoli tu as été satisfait pour la réparation de ton MBP ? pas de traces de doigts dégeu partout, pas abîmé ??

Je me renseigne avant quand même si c'est valable ou non... Merci


----------



## divoli (28 Décembre 2008)

Que tu l'aies acheté sur l'Applestore ou chez un revendeur agréé n'a aucune importance.

Si tu as un problème et que tu n'en sais pas vraiment la cause, tu peux contacter l'assistance technique d'Apple. Si tu as un Applecare, aucun souci car tu es pleinement couvert, dans le cas contraire on peut te facturer l'aide technique (au bout de 90 jours après la date d'achat de l'ordi).

Pense aux forums, qui même s'ils ne peuvent pas t'apporter des réponses de techniciens, te donnent déjà une première aide.

Si tu es sûr que c'est un problème hardware, tu peux directement l'amener dans un centre agréé de ton choix. Là, c'est comme partout; certains font très bien leur boulot, d'autres moins. Ca finit par se savoir, le bouche à oreille contribuant à diffuser la réputation de ces centres...


----------



## Mac.77 (30 Décembre 2008)

Mac.77 a dit:


> En parlant de garantie, l'apple care est il une bonne chose pour un Mac Mini quand on voit le prix de l'apple care et le prix du mac mini ?  :mouais:



Personne ?


----------



## Charly777 (30 Décembre 2008)

Si il y a quelqu'un et oui je suis d'accord avec toi : c'est, à mon sens, inutile.

Mais après ce n'est qu'un gros pari :
- toi tu pari qu'il va t'arriver quelque chose (pour pas loin de 300 euros d'apple care)
- et eux 'apple) espère qu'il ne t'arrivera rien (300 euros de gagner)

Bref, moi je me limiterais à la garantie de un an pour un mac mini.


----------



## Mac.77 (31 Décembre 2008)

Charly777 : c'était bien mon avis sur ce sujet  encore merci  pour ta réponse.


----------



## jefrey (7 Janvier 2009)

r3sy3k a dit:


> Si tu lis bien les différentes clauses du contrat, il est marqué noir sur blanc que la valeur de l'appareil de remplacement  ne pourra pas dépasser la valeur d'achat.
> 
> En gros si ton macbook pro tombe en panne dans deux ans, et bien tu devra surement ajouter de ta poche la différence, en partant du principe que dans deux ans un macbook pro coute plus cher qu'aujourd'hui, ce qui me semble plus que probable.
> 
> ...



"Echange à neuf", effectivement, c'est la valeur du produit au moment de l'achat qui est remboursé. Si ton macbook n'est plus commercialisé, tu reçois un bon d'achat et tu mets la différence si différence il y a&#8230; Il me semble que les tarifs d'Apple sur les portables n'ont pas énormément augmenté ces deux dernières années, ils sont restés stable, malgré les mises à jour matérielles.
Je suis pas sur que l'investissement "échange à neuf"  soit si désavantageux&#8230; 
Il est vrai qu'AppleCare est plus sage car chez Apple on échange contre une machine neuve, au delà des mises à jour éventuelle du produit et de son tarif.


----------



## Masterize (13 Février 2009)

J'ai posté ma mésaventure concernant un pixel mort sur ce forum:

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-conseils-dachats/ou-acheter-lhistoire-du-pixel-mort-253545.html

Apple et mon revendeur ne sont pas d'accord.

A suivre.


----------



## fgero (17 Février 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Que tu l'aies acheté sur l'Applestore ou chez un revendeur agréé n'a aucune importance.
> 
> Si tu as un problème et que tu n'en sais pas vraiment la cause, tu peux contacter l'assistance technique d'Apple. Si tu as un Applecare, aucun souci car tu es pleinement couvert, dans le cas contraire on peut te facturer l'aide technique (au bout de 90 jours après la date d'achat de l'ordi).
> 
> ...



Justement, ces centres agréés ne traitent-ils pas mal les clients qui n'ont pas acheté le Mac chez eux à l'origine ? avez-vous des expériences du genre achat de Mac à la FNuC, Apple Care plus tard et mauvaise réception dans un centre agréé suite à un pb hardware ?
Ma question est sérieuse !

Et puis, mettons les pieds dans le plat avec une question pratique : à Paris, entre Krysténa Levallois, Médiastore Maillot et d'autres, quel est le centre le plus serviable et efficace ?


----------



## divoli (17 Février 2009)

fgero a dit:


> Justement, ces centres agréés ne traitent-ils pas mal les clients qui n'ont pas acheté le Mac chez eux à l'origine ? avez-vous des expériences du genre achat de Mac à la FNuC, Apple Care plus tard et mauvaise réception dans un centre agréé suite à un pb hardware ?
> Ma question est sérieuse !



D'un point de vue théorique, cela ne devrait pas être le cas.

D'un point de vue pratique, je pense que c'est au cas par cas, selon le centre agréé.

Personnellement, j'ai acheté mon Mac à la Fnac (ainsi que l'Applecare) et je fais appel à un centre agréé qui ne fait que les réparations, et en toute indépendance par rapport aux revendeurs. J'évite de facto tout conflit d'intérêt. De plus, c'est un centre agréé que j'ai choisi pour le sérieux de son travail et le respect du client.

Maintenant, j'ai effectivement lu sur les forums que certains utilisateurs qui amenaient leur Mac à des centres agréés qui avaient la double casquette vendeur/réparateur, et qui n'avaient pas acheté leur Mac chez eux, se voyaient être mal reçus, voire se voyaient réclamer des frais de dossier. 

Je ne veux pas généraliser, il faut voir la situation au cas par cas, et tu as raison de te renseigner à l'avance sur tel ou tel revendeur, le bouche à oreille finit par vite faire son chemin. 
Je ne connais pas les revendeurs que tu cites.


----------



## Mickjagger (17 Février 2009)

fgero a dit:


> Et puis, mettons les pieds dans le plat avec une question pratique : à Paris, entre Krysténa Levallois, Médiastore Maillot et d'autres, quel est le centre le plus serviable et efficace ?



Salut, moi j'ai eu 2 fois affaire à RSI en 2008 (pour le MacBook d'une amie, remplacement de batterie et topcase et puis pour changer mon CinemaDisplay avec 2 lignes défectueuses), rue des Dardanelles, à 200m de l'hôtel Concorde Lafayette. J'étais sous AppleCare dans les 2 cas.
Bon service, paraissent sérieux, délais raisonnables, ils préviennent quand c'est prêt.
Bref on verra le jour où il y'aura un AppleStore au Louvre si c'est bien, mais en attendant je les conseille sans hésiter.

leur site est là http://www.irsi.fr/

Ce qu'il faut fuir comme la peste c'est les centres qui font payer pour une prise en charge immédiate et autres pseudo-frais. Normalement la garantie Apple ne prévoit pas de frais supplémentaires, donc gare à ce genre de combines!!


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2009)

Mickjagger a dit:


> Salut, moi j'ai eu 2 fois affaire à RSI en 2008 (pour le MacBook d'une amie, remplacement de batterie et topcase et puis pour changer mon CinemaDisplay avec 2 lignes défectueuses), rue des Dardanelles, à 200m de l'hôtel Concorde Lafayette. J'étais sous AppleCare dans les 2 cas.
> Bon service, paraissent sérieux, délais raisonnables, ils préviennent quand c'est prêt.
> Bref on verra le jour où il y'aura un AppleStore au Louvre si c'est bien, mais en attendant je les conseille sans hésiter.
> 
> ...



sauf que l'applestore ne ferant que du leger, jamais rien de lourds 
Pour info des frais de dossier peuvent être demander peuvent être demander si tu va faire dépanner ta machine ailleurs que dans son lieu d'achat et c'est légale, a tiens d'ailleurs appel Apple pour un problème logiciel au delà des 3 mois suivant l'achat, on te demandera 45 euros


----------



## Boris 41 (17 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> a tiens d'ailleurs appel Apple pour un problème logiciel au delà des 3 mois suivant l'achat, on te demandera 45 euros



Sauf si tu as souscrit à l'AppleCare


----------



## fgero (18 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Pour info des frais de dossier peuvent être demander peuvent être demander si tu va faire dépanner ta machine ailleurs que dans son lieu d'achat et c'est légale,


 
Attendez, il y a des réponses contradictoires dans ce fil !
Dans le cadre d'un AC, soit on ne paye RIEN (ce que je croyais) soit on paye, et ce quel que soit l'apple center choisi pour ses répararations, lieu d'achat initial ou pas.

 Quelle est la bonne et précise) réponse ? 

Concernant RSI, en effet, j'étais tombé dessus hier soir suite à des recherches. Mais ils paraissent s'occuper (cf leur site) de clients pros plus que particuliers.
Je note aussi qu'on peut acheter le matos chez eux, je ne sais pas s'il y a un intérêt...

Pour ma part, les -8% des chèques cadeaux FNAC me tentent...mais je voudrais éviter le SAV FNAC.


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2009)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Pour info des frais de dossier peuvent être demander si tu va faire dépanner ta machine ailleurs que dans son lieu d'achat et c'est légale,



pas mieux 



Boris 41 a dit:


> Sauf si tu as souscrit à l'AppleCare



je parle d'un cas sans AppleCare


----------



## landry (6 Mars 2009)

Moi je m'y perds dans toutes ces conjectures...

La dernière fois que j'ai commandé sur l'AppleStore, il y a plusieurs années...
Il était explicite que l'acheteur bénéficiait par défaut de l'AppleCare pendant 1 an...

J'en ai même profité pour un dépannage sur site... ou ils organisent le retour...

Ca semble ne plus être le cas... Ils semblent renvoyer systématiquement vers le centre agréé le plus proche... Il faut se déplacer...
Je me trompe ?

Jamais clair ces histoires...


----------



## seraphin_tom (6 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

D'après le jargon mac, je vais switcher ^^ 
Après avoir lu tout le fil de cette discussion j'ai encore quelques interrogations:
-> pour l'apple care, je ne suis pas obliger de l'acheter en même temps que mon ordi? Ainsi je dois moi même enregistrer l'AC. Pour prolonger l'AC, faut il attendre la quasi fin de la garantie gratuite d'un an ou cela ne change rien?
-> je pense acheter mon Mac à la Fnac pour les facilités de paiement, par contre il me propose leur garnatie échange à neuf qui coute les yeux de la tête Oo. Après avoir lu vos avis, je préfèrerais avoir directement affaire à Apple et ne pas passer par un intermédiaire. En revanche, la Fnac propose bien l'AC? Car quand j'ai dis qu'apple proposait l'AC a 179E pour iMac il ne m'a pas dit qu'il le vendait eux aussi. Normal?

Sinon à la fnac il faut les travailler les vendeurs. Il a fallut que je fasse des recherches sur le net pour savoir qu'apple faisait des prix étudiants, là alors, le vendeur m'a dit qu'eux aussi ppouvait en proposer...

Dans l'attente de vos réponses.
PS: ce site m'est d'une grande aide!


----------



## seraphin_tom (6 Mars 2009)

erreur de frappe .... :/


----------



## seraphin_tom (9 Mars 2009)

Personne? 
Dans l'attente de vos réponses.


----------



## jefrey (14 Mars 2009)

seraphin_tom a dit:


> Après avoir lu tout le fil de cette discussion



T'es sûr ? Parce que moi je l'ai vaguement survolé et j'ai trouvé au moins une réponse.
AppleCare possible jusqu'à la fin de ta garantie légale d'un an

Pour la Fnac, il ne me semble pas qu'ils vendent l'AppleCare


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

est ce que apple est cooperatif pour appliquer une garantie de 2 ans selon la loi europeenne si jamais on a un souci ?


----------



## corrs78 (29 Mars 2009)

Voilà, je voulais savoir si c'etait judicieux de me prendre l'apple care maintenant ou il fallait plutot attendre que ma garantie d'1an apple expire (Date d'achat: 23 mars).

Oui je suis tout nouveau switcher 

merci beaucoup.

(Est-ce que les garanties apple care qu'on peut trouver sur ebay à 99 sont fiables ?)
merci


----------



## pumauer (29 Mars 2009)

Je pose la même question que j'ai posée ailleurs sur le forum : 
Comment est-ce que ça se passe si on a un pépin avec sa machine? est-ce que le sav (Apple, Fnac, Darty...) se déplace ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Chez un mon revendeur je dois le donner chez eux et ils amènent le mac au SAV d'Apple pour la fnac ça doit être pareil non ?


----------



## pumauer (29 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Chez un mon revendeur je dois le donner chez eux et ils amènent le mac au SAV d'Apple pour la fnac ça doit être pareil non ?



Pas de problème pour un portable, mais pour un Imac, c'est plus ennuyeux! C'est entre autres pourquoi je ne prends que des portables, beaucoup plus pratiques au bout du compte. Cela dit, un Imac me tenterait bien. Mais dans ces conditions, bof. Peu de gens ont parlé de Darty dans cette discussion, mais ils se déplacent. S'ils le font pour des télés ou des machines à laver, ils doivent bien le faire pour des ordis de bureau. Finalement, acheter un Imac chez Darty, c'est pas si bête que ça. 3 ans de garantie pour 200 euros et pendant 3 ans, on est tranquille, ils viennent s'il y a un pépin...Que demander de plus?


----------



## cameleone (29 Mars 2009)

Non, je ne pense pas que Darty réparera ton Mac à domicile. Darty n'est pas réparateur agréé Mac, donc ils te prendront ta machine (peut-être en venant la chercher chez toi, dans le meilleur des cas) et la confieront à un SAV Mac... Quant au prix, l'Apple Care trois ans pour un iMac vaut 179 euros... ça fait 20  de moins que la garantie Darty...


----------



## pumauer (29 Mars 2009)

cameleone a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas que Darty réparera ton Mac à domicile. Darty n'est pas réparateur agréé Mac, donc ils te prendront ta machine (peut-être en venant la chercher chez toi, dans le meilleur des cas) et la confieront à un SAV Mac... Quant au prix, l'Apple Care trois ans pour un iMac vaut 179 euros... ça fait 20  de moins que la garantie Darty...



Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé...Je n'avais pas dans l'idée que Darty répare le Mac à domicile. Je pensais à l'enlèvement simple.
Cela dit, la question que je me pose, et je n'ai toujours pas eu de réponse, c'est : si on souscrit à la garantie Apple Care (sur 3 ans, donc), est-ce que, en cas de pépin, ils viennent enlever la machine à domicile pour la réparer, comme le fait Darty. Je suppose que oui, et c'est peut-être une question bête, mais bon, je n'ai jamais eu de confirmation, et pour moi cela a une certaine importance...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Pas de problème pour un portable, mais pour un Imac, c'est plus ennuyeux! C'est entre autres pourquoi je ne prends que des portables, beaucoup plus pratiques au bout du compte. Cela dit, un Imac me tenterait bien. Mais dans ces conditions, bof. Peu de gens ont parlé de Darty dans cette discussion, mais ils se déplacent. S'ils le font pour des télés ou des machines à laver, ils doivent bien le faire pour des ordis de bureau. Finalement, acheter un Imac chez Darty, c'est pas si bête que ça. 3 ans de garantie pour 200 euros et pendant 3 ans, on est tranquille, ils viennent s'il y a un pépin...Que demander de plus?





darty se deplace pour de l'electromenager, pas un ordi


----------



## pumauer (29 Mars 2009)

Euh, ça c'est à vérifier...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Euh, ça c'est à vérifier...



demandes leur pour les machines a cafe aussi qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## corrs78 (29 Mars 2009)

corrs78 a dit:


> Voilà, je voulais savoir si c'etait judicieux de me prendre l'apple care maintenant ou il fallait plutot attendre que ma garantie d'1an apple expire (Date d'achat: 23 mars).
> 
> Oui je suis tout nouveau switcher
> 
> ...



--- up ---


----------



## pumauer (29 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> demandes leur pour les machines a cafe aussi qu'on rigole un peu




Voilà ce qui est proposé pour l'Imac : dixit Darty : 

"Votre imac est garanti(e) 1 an. La garantie SAV Darty, pour votre imac, comprend les pièces, la main-d'oeuvre et le déplacement en atelier, ou à domicile sous 48h 7j/7* dans les Zones de Confiance Darty (voir Contrat de Confiance).

Vous avez besoin d'aide et de conseils pour l'installation et la mise en service de votre imac ?
Notre Hot-line micro informatique Darty est à votre écoute 7j/7* de 7h à 22h pour répondre à toutes vos questions pratiques pendant la durée de votre garantie.
Composez le 0 978 970 970 (prix d'un appel local) et dites "assistance".
Vous bénéficiez aussi de l'intervention à distance et immédiate, avec votre accord, par une prise en main à distance sur votre matériel pendant la durée de la garantie.

Au moment de l'achat ou dans les 15 jours suivants, vous pouvez souscrire une extension de garantie de 1 ou 2 ans comprenant les pièces, la main-d'oeuvre, l'assistance technique téléphonique 7j/7* et l'assistance à domicile.

* A l'exception des jours légalement chômés ou sauf interdiction législative ou réglementaire."


----------



## cameleone (29 Mars 2009)

L'Apple Care trois ans prévoit en principe une garantie sur site des ordinateurs de bureau...


----------



## Gaffophone (29 Mars 2009)

corrs78 a dit:


> Voilà, je voulais savoir si c'etait judicieux de me prendre l'apple care maintenant ou il fallait plutot attendre que ma garantie d'1an apple expire (Date d'achat: 23 mars).



Quand j'ai acheté mon iMac j'ai posé la question au vendeur du Store et il m'a dit qu'on pouvait souscrire à l'Appcare juste quelques jours avant la fin de la garantie de base.

Je pense que c'est ce que je ferai d'ailleurs.


----------



## pumauer (29 Mars 2009)

cameleone a dit:


> L'Apple Care trois ans prévoit en principe une garantie sur site des ordinateurs de bureau...



Pourquoi en principe?


----------



## cameleone (29 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Pourquoi en principe?



Parce qu'en pratique, je crois que ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Ca dépend du SAV en question, ça dépend aussi du type de panne - pour certaines, la réparation sur site n'étant pas possible... en tout cas, c'est à voir avec le SAV concerné. Ceci dit, bien qu'ayant quasiment toujours eu l'Apple Care sur mes différentes machines, qu'elles soient portables ou de bureau, je n'ai pour l'instant pas eu besoin de faire appel au SAV...


----------



## pumauer (29 Mars 2009)

Donc, pour résumer, si j'ai bien compris :

1° Darty effectue un enlèvement à domicile pendant un an.

2° La Fnac propose l'échange de machine sur trois ans, mais pas d'enlèvement à domicile. Mais renvoi possible par la poste.

3° Revendeur Apple et Apple Care proposent une garantie de trois ans avec enlèvement de la machine à domicile en cas de problème.

Si c'est comme cela que les choses se présentent, il vaut mieux en effet acheter chez un revendeur et prendre l'Apple Care.


----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Donc, pour résumer, si j'ai bien compris :
> 
> 1° Darty effectue un enlèvement à domicile pendant un an.
> 
> ...




Je suis ce fil avec un grand intérêt car le switch se prépare pour moi aussi 
Si je ne me trompe pas, achat en ligne Apple Store te permet aussi de renvoyer le matos sous 14 jours au moindre soucis.
Un  plus non négligeable


----------



## lieinthesound (29 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Donc, pour résumer, si j'ai bien compris :
> 
> 1° Darty effectue un enlèvement à domicile pendant un an.
> 
> ...



La fnac vient soit enlever le produit chez toi, soit tu recois un emballage prépayé  Et c'est échange a neuf et pour les portables, ca couvre batterie et chargeur pendant 3 ans


----------



## pumauer (29 Mars 2009)

lieinthesound a dit:


> La fnac vient soit enlever le produit chez toi, soit tu recois un emballage prépayé  Et c'est échange a neuf et pour les portables, ca couvre batterie et chargeur pendant 3 ans



Ah bon, ils viennent enlever le produit à domicile? C'est sûr ça?


----------



## lieinthesound (30 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Ah bon, ils viennent enlever le produit à domicile? C'est sûr ça?




Oui sur  partout en France !


----------



## pumauer (30 Mars 2009)

C'est bon à savoir...Merci pour l'info. Même si entre-temps on a perdu les remises adhérents sur les Macs...


----------



## Kiyoshi (31 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vais surement demain acheté un macbook unibody à la fnac, et je voudrai savoir si je peux dans 6 mois acheté la garantie Apple Car sur le site d'Apple ou Ebay...

En fait est ce que l'Apple Car peut s'appliquer sur des produits non acheté sur le store ?

Merci


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2009)

Kiyoshi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je vais surement demain acheté un macbook unibody à la fnac, et je voudrai savoir si je peux dans 6 mois acheté la garantie Apple Car sur le site d'Apple ou Ebay...
> 
> ...



Absolument, l'Applecare s'applique sur n'importe quel Mac acheté chez n'importe quel revendeur agréé (Applestore, APR, enseignes diverses...). Tu peux très bien acheter ton Mac par exemple à la Fnac et ton Applecare sur l'Applestore ou chez n'importe quel revendeur agréé, et cela durant la période de garantie légale d'un an.

Par contre, je te conseille vivement d'éviter les revendeurs non agréés tel qu'on les trouve sur eBay (même s'ils font croire qu'ils le sont), c'est un truc à avoir des ennuis.


----------



## Kiyoshi (31 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup Divoli de m'avoir éclairé


----------



## divoli (31 Mars 2009)

Attention, bien sûr, de choisir l'Applecare correspondant à ton produit; il y a l'Applecare pour MacBook, l'Applecare pour MacBook Pro, l'Applecare pour iMac, l'Applecare pour iPod, etc... Avec pour chacun d'eux des prix différents...

C'est certainement évident, mais je le précise quand même.


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2009)

corrs78 a dit:


> Voilà, je voulais savoir si c'etait judicieux de me prendre l'apple care maintenant ou il fallait plutot attendre que ma garantie d'1an apple expire (Date d'achat: 23 mars).
> 
> Oui je suis tout nouveau switcher
> 
> ...



L'Applecare doit se conclure avant la fin de la garantie. Mais bon... L'Applecare n'est pas simplement une garantie sur ta machine, elle te permet également d'appeler le service technique, en cas de questions ou de problèmes. Et ceci, 7 jours sur 7 et 12 heures sur 24, Ca vaut vraiment le coup, pour un nouvel utilisateur.

Quand aux achats sur eBay ou Amazon, pourquoi pas. Les vendeurs profitent des taux de change pour les vendre. Mais fais gaffe, à prendre le bon kit, et regarde si le vendeur est fiable.

Rien ne remplace les conseils d'un bon vendeur, dans un APR


----------



## divoli (3 Mai 2009)

sylko a dit:


> Quand aux achats sur eBay ou Amazon, pourquoi pas. Les vendeurs profitent des taux de change pour les vendre. Mais fais gaffe, à prendre le bon kit, et regarde si le vendeur est fiable.



Et cette histoire comme quoi les Applecare en boite allaient disparaitre, et que seuls les revendeurs agréés allaient pouvoir vendre puis valider eux-même les Applecare, ça en est où ?

Ou alors c'était totalement pipeau...


----------



## corrs78 (3 Mai 2009)

pas entendu parlé de cela ...


----------



## sylko (3 Mai 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Et cette histoire comme quoi les Applecare en boite allaient disparaitre, et que seuls les revendeurs agréés allaient pouvoir vendre puis valider eux-même les Applecare, ça en est où ?
> 
> Ou alors c'était totalement pipeau...



La disparition des boîtes, ça m'étonnerait. Des promos comportant des boîtes, viennent d'arriver dans les APR, la semaine dernière. Par contre, pour une exclusivité. Je n'en ai pas entendu parler.


----------



## divoli (3 Mai 2009)

sylko a dit:


> La disparition des boîtes, ça m'étonnerait. Des promos comportant des boîtes, viennent d'arriver dans les APR, la semaine dernière. Par contre, pour une exclusivité. Je n'en ai pas entendu parler.



C'est difficile à suivre (sur les forums), ou alors c'est moi qui comprend tout de travers...


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2009)

En france Apple demander aux APR de ne plus faire que des AppleCare electronique


----------



## Sitdown (16 Mai 2009)

Pour prendre un apple care sur macbook, il faut toujours l'acheter avant la fin de la garantie std de 1 an ? 
Je serais intéressé par un macbook 13,3 d'occase mais avec garantie minimale d'un an autrement autant prendre un neuf, trop chaud sans garantie sur un portable.


----------



## Charly777 (18 Mai 2009)

Comme expliqué à chaque fois que le sujet est posé :

Tu as un an pour acheté ET surtout validé ton apple care à partir de sa commercialisation (si tu le prend d'occasion, j'ai bien dit commercialisation et non acquisition).

Que tu le fasses le premier jour ou le 365e cela n'y change rien, cela ajoute 2 ans à la première année (soit 3 au total, A PARTIR DE SON JOUR DE COMMERCIALISATION).


----------



## Bill G. (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
attention toutefois, apple part du jour de la commande et non pas de réception ou d'enregistrement... par ex, j'ai commandé le 21/07, reçu le 01/08, et bien il semblerait que ce soit le 21/07 qui soit la date de début de période couverte!!!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour à vous, voici ma question : j'ai fait tomber mon mbp 13" il y a quelques jours. Par chance, il était dans sa sacoche. Celle-ci a donc amorti le choc. 
En fait de choc, j'ai constaté que mon mbp était à présent légèrement bancal : quand j'appuyais sur le côté gauche du trackpad, le côté droit en haut se relevait légèrement. Rien de grave donc, l'ordi fonctionne très bien et j'ai supprimé le porte-à-faux en posant une toute petite pièce de gomme sous l'ordi. 
Mais je comptais me prendre une apple care l'an prochain. Or, compte tenu de ce léger porte-à-faux, j'imagine que cela ne sert à rien, car chez apple, on me dira que si problème il y a, ce problème est dû à la chute de mon mbp, non ? Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci à vous !


----------



## arturus (6 Novembre 2009)

roooooh....on en a déjà discuté dans votre fil précédent qui a été supprimé.

En effet, comme l'a rapellé Divoli la publicité est interdite suivant la charte de Macgé....et j'attends toujours des informations pour confirmer la viabilité de votre site.




EDIT : juste pour enlever le lien  : c'est ce que vous attendiez ?


----------



## arturus (7 Novembre 2009)

arturus a dit:


> roooooh....on en a déjà discuté dans votre fil précédent qui a été supprimé.
> 
> En effet, comme l'a rapellé Divoli la publicité est interdite suivant la charte de Macgé....et j'attends toujours des informations pour confirmer la viabilité de votre site.
> 
> ...


----------



## inaustralia (7 Novembre 2009)

Bill G. a dit:


> Bonjour,
> attention toutefois, apple part du jour de la commande et non pas de réception ou d'enregistrement... par ex, j'ai commandé le 21/07, reçu le 01/08, et bien il semblerait que ce soit le 21/07 qui soit la date de début de période couverte!!!



Bonjour si quelqu'un pouvait confirmer ou infirmer ?:mouais:

merci


----------



## scaryfan (10 Novembre 2009)

Salut !

Je n'ai pas lu tout le topic et j'ai malgré tout une petite question.
Si j'achète un MBP via FNAC.com, j'ai une garantie d'1 an chez eux...
Dois-je enregistrer au moment de l'achat mon MBP sur le site Apple ? Et si oui, puis-je souscrire un Apple Care ?
Et jusqu'à quand puis-je en prendre un ?


----------



## macinside (20 Mars 2010)

toi tu a va avoir des problèmes 

[YOUTUBE]YTFMq1QCMTg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Kristoball46 (11 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, je me permet de mettre le lien du site de Apple de la page question/réponse sur l'Apple Care : http://www.apple.com/fr/support/products/faqs.html

Toutes les questions posées dans ce sujet y ont leur réponse, c'est quand même plus simple que 10 pages de question/réponse plus ou moins incertaines...

En prime, un petit schéma bien représentatif :

​*AppleCare Protection Plan*





​

Ce qu'il faut retenir : sans AC, on ne bénéficie pas du support téléphonique gratuit pendant 1 an comme pour les pièces et main d'oeuvre mais 90 jours ; passé outre, il faut payer dès lors que l'on appel le centre de support. 
Une souscription *et* enregistrement à AC à 90 jours permettent de bénéficier de ce support via centre d'appel.


----------



## djgreg62 (14 Avril 2010)

Hello  je vais swiycher par un MacBook pro a 1749 ceux qui f deja une belle somme pour un étudiant mais je voudrai prendre une extensio De garantie . 2 solution : boulanger 3 ans en cas de panne remboursement en avoir prix 399 ou Apple car 3 ans prix 399 je pense partir sur la garanti boulanger .. Vs en pensez quoi


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (14 Avril 2010)

Salut a tous!
Dites sur ebay (vendeur gaolinch) on trouve des applecare a 139 pour les macbookpro!
C'est bidon ou pas?


----------



## corrs78 (14 Avril 2010)

ebay : 100&#8364;

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-Care-Apple...ltDomain_0?hash=item20b073dd9b#ht_1943wt_1167

moi je l'ai fait le mois dernier et c'est passé comme une lettre à la poste. Aucun justificatif à fournir.
j'ai meme appelé Apple pour confirmer la date d'achat du MBP (Mars au lieu de janvier comme stipulé sur le site applecare)

(Attention) ce n'est pas ce vendeur ebay...je n'arrive pas à retrouver le vendeur.


----------



## p.boussaguet (14 Avril 2010)

Idem ici :
http://myworld.ebay.fr/everythingmac

Code et instructions reçus par mail et par courrier postal.

J'ai demandé une facture daté .... reçu en pdf par mail.
Il n'y avait dessus aucune adresse du vendeur ... je me suis empressé de la rajouter au pdf grâce à celle indiqué sur le courrier postal reçu 5 jours après l'achat.

L'enregistrement s'est déroulé sans problème. Maintenant .... je n'ai pas encore eu à utiliser cet Apple Care .... j'espère que cela passera le jour où ...


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2010)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> Idem ici :
> http://myworld.ebay.fr/everythingmac
> 
> Code et instructions reçus par mail et par courrier postal.
> ...



Une facture sans l'adresse du vendeur c'est une facture bidons !


----------



## p.boussaguet (14 Avril 2010)

C'est bien pour ça que j'ai joué de photoshop en intégrant à la facture les coordonnées complètes du vendeur.

Maintenant, comme je l'écrivais, je n'ai pas encore eu à l'utiliser ... mais dès la plus petite pétouille sur mon MB, je fonce chez un APR avec SAV pour tester ça.


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2010)

p.boussaguet a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que j'ai joué de photoshop en intégrant à la facture les coordonnées complètes du vendeur.
> .



Dans ce cas la, toi tu fais une fausse facture


----------



## p.boussaguet (14 Avril 2010)

Je ne suis pas à ça près 

Et puis, je ne fais que compléter un malencontreux oubli


----------



## Tntnico (15 Avril 2010)

Vu sur les conditions générales Apple Store à l'adresse suivante :
http://images.apple.com/legal/warranty/docs/mandatory_warranty_fr.pdf



> Article L. 211-12 du Code de la Consommation français :
> « L'action résultant du défaut de conformité se prescrit par deux ans à compter de la délivrance du
> bien. »
> Article 1641 du Code Civil français :
> ...



Qu'en pensez-vous ? Pourquoi prendre un AppleCare à 200  pour 3 ans de garantie alors que la loi semble en prévoir deja 2 ? (même si Apple semble dire 1 seul an dans son offre).


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2010)

La loi prévoir un garantie Légal, Apple vend une garantie contractuel, ce qui n'est pas la même chose


----------



## Tntnico (15 Avril 2010)

Quelle est la différence ?


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2010)

il y en a une ou tu n'aura pas trop de problème pour la faire jouer (contractuel), l'autre (la légale) il faut démontrer le vice caché


----------



## Baracca (16 Avril 2010)

macinside a dit:


> ... l'autre (la légale) il faut démontrer le vice caché



Houais Ok, mais si tu ne démontes pas, comment tu fais pour voir la vis cachée


----------



## Fil de Brume (16 Avril 2010)

Ah ah 
Sinon, moi eBay je n'ai pas confiance, par contre rapport à un autre post sur un forum, j'ai pu connaitre une entreprise, un revendeur Apple français, avec numéro de RCS et tout ça, qui vend des applecare avec facture à des prix supérieurs à ebay mais bien inférieurs à Apple.

Par exemple 169 euros je crois environ un applecare pour MBP 15", au lieu de 349 sur le site Apple.

http://www.macattitude.fr/


----------



## shaoling (25 Avril 2010)

Comment ça se fait qu'on puisse vendre un AppleCare à 169 euros alors qu'Apple les vend plus de 300? A-t-elle la même valeur?


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2010)

Une simple utilisation de la fonction recherche  te permettra d'obtenir la réponse


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Avril 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il puisse réellement obtenir une réponse, vu que je ne sais pas s'il y a UNE réponse  Les gens ne sont pas d'accord ^^

En tout état de cause, si tu achètes un applecare, moi ebay je n'ai pas confiance, je l'achèterais dans un magasin avec numéro siret, et facture à l'enseigne du magasin.


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (27 Avril 2010)

Au final quelqu'un peut poster un lien vers un site ou un revendeur ebay sure pour l'apple care?
Parceque vu tous les liens, perso j'ai beaucoup de mal a m'y retrouver


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Avril 2010)

Tu peux essayer là 
http://www.macattitude.fr/

C'est un vrai magasin avec SIRET et tout ça... perso j'ai pas confiance en ebay


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (27 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Tu peux essayer là
> http://www.macattitude.fr/
> 
> C'est un vrai magasin avec SIRET et tout ça... perso j'ai pas confiance en ebay


 
J'avais vu ce lien plus haut, mais entre un vendeur ebay et une simple page html j'aurais eu plus tendance à faire confiance à ebay, non?


----------



## shaoling (27 Avril 2010)

Recherche le vendeur "applecenter2007" sur eBay (ou Google). Il a l'air sérieux, et il possède également un Siret (vérifiable sur les sites spécialisés).


----------



## Haendel (27 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'envisage d'acheter un Imac. Pas forcément dans l'immédiat, j'attendrais peut-être la prochaine MAJ. Par contre je pense me tourner vers un achat sur l'Apple Store en ligne malgré l'hostilité de mes parents. Ma question porte sur les pixels morts, puisque en général ils ne sont pas pris en compte. Or je sais que l'on dispose d'un délai après l'achat pour leur renvoyer, 15 jours je crois. Ils le reprennent sans rechigner ? Le problème c'est que je compte prendre un Apple Care. Ca risque pas de foutre un bordel pas possible ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Avril 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> J'avais vu ce lien plus haut, mais entre un vendeur ebay et une simple page html j'aurais eu plus tendance à faire confiance à ebay, non?



Pour ma part, non, mais faut dire ebay je ne connais pas bien, je n'achète jamais sur ebay car pour moi c'est plus un site de vente entre particuliers.

Mais si tu regardes le site macattitude.fr, tu vois un numéro de siret :
493826937 00028

Et une petite recherche sur infogreffe te donne :

MAC ATTITUDE
493 826 937 R.C.S. DUNKERQUE
Greffe du Tribunal de Commerce de DUNKERQUE

Avec diverses infos supplémentaires, donc il y a bien correspondance.

Accessoirement je lui ai acheté un applecare, et j'ai reçu la facture le jour même de mon paiement, avec le code nécessaire à l'enregistrement, service rapide. Rien à redire.

Si vous commandez chez lui, vous n'avez qu'à dire que vous venez de ma part, hehe 

Après, vous faites comme vous voulez hein ? ^^


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Avril 2010)

Pour info, et comme on ne peut pas éditer ses messages, (^^) Applecare enregistré aujourd'hui sur le site d'apple, sans souci, facture à l'appui, et tout ça quoi, mail reçu d'apple me remerciant de l'applecare et m'indiquant sa fin de validité en 2013 

Avec ma chance il tombera en panne un jour après la fin de l'extension, mais bon... ^^

C'est quand même pratique d'avoir le numéro de série de l'ordi dans les "à propos de ce mac", ça éviter d'avoir à retourner le portable pour lire le numéro de série, comme j'ai déjà du le faire au boulot avec un portable PC ^^


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (18 Juin 2010)

Salut a tous, depuis le temps que je suis passé j'ai recu mon macbookpro 15"!
Y'a t'il eu peut etre des changements, alors que me conseillez vous pour l'applecare?

Merci


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (20 Juin 2010)

upp guys


----------



## jojo57 (7 Août 2010)

est ce que l'applecare couvre aussi les cd systeme d'origine de la machine? Mon cd d'installation ne fonctionne apparement plus, est il couvert? Apple me le changerait il?


----------



## jojo57 (9 Août 2010)

up up up


----------



## guyom_62 (16 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Souhaitant acheter prochainement un MacBook Pro ou Air, je me pose des questions par rapport à la garantie, en effet, Apple offre une garantie initiale d'une année mais la loi française ( et européenne je crois ) prévois deux années de garantie minimum.

Qu'en est-il ?

Cordialement.


----------



## macinside (16 Janvier 2011)

ne pas confondre : Garantie commercial et garantie légal


----------



## guyom_62 (16 Janvier 2011)

Et donc ? Quelle est la différence ? lien


----------



## Abd Salam (16 Janvier 2011)

Les fabricants/vendeurs communiquent uniquement sur leurs offres de *garanties commerciales* ("_garantie constructeur_" ; _protection plan_ ; _extension de garantie_) ce qui donne l'impression au grand public que la *garantie commerciale* annule et remplace les garanties légales.

Ce que dit la Loi :



> _1)_ *garantie de conformité* du bien au contrat :
> 
> *Art. L. 211-4*. *Le VENDEUR est tenu de livrer un bien conforme* au contrat et répond des défauts de conformité existant lors de la délivrance.
> *Article L211-7* Les défauts de conformité qui apparaissent dans un délai de six mois à partir de la délivrance du bien sont présumés exister au moment de la délivrance, _sauf preuve contraire_.
> ...



Les garanties légales *ET* commerciales couvrent les défauts esthétiques et les défauts de conceptions...
Ce qui signifie qu'elles excluent les dégats et les pannes résultants d'une erreur ou maladresse du client, des problèmes de surtension, électricité statique, foudre, accident, incendie, inondation, humidité trop élevée, les pannes résultants de l'usure des composants ou du vieillissement naturel des matériaux, etc. Bref, toutes causes indépendantes et étrangère au fait du fabricant.

Dans le cas des garanties commerciales tout comme dans le cadre des garanties légales, le client peut avoir à apporter des preuves... pour démontrer que la panne n'a pas été causée par un facteur indépendant et étranger au fabricant.

Les garanties légales lient *le VENDEUR* professionnel à l*'acheteur* initial ; les garanties légales s'éteignent lorsque le bien est revendu "_en occasion_". Voilà pour les obligations légales.
Dans les faits, la majorité des commerçants ne font pas de contrôles, ou assument les garanties tout en sachant que le bien a été revendu sur le marché de l'occasion.

Les garanties commerciales ne sont pas transmissibles, en cas de revente, sauf mention contraire dans le contrat.


----------



## guyom_62 (16 Janvier 2011)

Merci !

Si par exemple j'achète un Macbook sans extension de garantie et qu'au bout de 14 mois j'ai des pixels qui " meurent " ou bien j'ai mon processeur qui fait des siennes, c'est prit en charge ?


----------



## Abd Salam (17 Janvier 2011)

@ Guyom_62,




Abd Salam a dit:


> Dans le cas des garanties commerciales tout comme dans le cadre des garanties légales, le client peut avoir à *apporter des preuves*... pour démontrer que la panne n'a pas été causée par un facteur indépendant et étranger au fabricant.



Pour une histoire de pixels morts, c'est délicat... c'est souvent très subjectif à constater. D'autre part c'est une faiblesse connue de l'acheteur dés le départ, et c'est carrément _pour ainsi dire_ inhérent à la conception de *produit semblable* en question.
Et aussi, des pixels morts rendent-ils le bien impropre à l'usage auquel il est destiné ?
*Le vendeur s'est-il engagé sur une quantité de pixels morts acceptables* ? a-t-il déclaré que ses écrans étaient totalement exempts du problème des pixels morts ?




> Code de la Consommation :
> *Article L211-5*
> Pour être conforme au contrat, le bien doit :
> 1° *Etre propre à l'usage habituellement attendu* d'*un bien semblable* et, le cas échéant :
> ...



Il faut apporter la preuve un minimum que les problèmes constatés dans le fonctionnement du micro-processeur sont liés à sa conception ou à la fabrication... en argumentant sur le fait que la panne ne résulte pas d'une cause extérieure et étrangère au fabricant.

_Nota bene : le produit ne doit présenter aucun signe de choc extérieur, éclaboussures, surtension, etc._ par ex  : _Etre en mesure de prouver que sa machine était protégée par un onduleur_...

Pour juger, on doit comparer la qualité du produit, et «l'espérance de vie» du produit à des *biens semblables*...
_par ex :_ Est-il habituel de constater qu'un micro-processeur fatigue ou soit mort au bout de 14 mois ?...


Pour info :



> Apple Care Protection Plan
> 
> b. *EXCLUSIONS*. Ce Programme ne couvre pas :
> 
> ...



En espérant avoir été utile...


----------



## Jean_Bombeur (1 Mars 2011)

Juste une expérience: suite à la mort d'une carte graphique d'imac, j'ai invoqué la garantie légale de la directive  européenne car il avait moins de deux ans.
Apple a commencé a dire que la garantie fonctionnait pas, puis devant un mail insistant, a envoyé un questionnaire dédié à cette fameuse directive ( donc c'est parfaitement reconnu chez eux...) au SAV qui l'a rempli et j'ai eu le changement pris en charge. Ils ont un peu joué la durée ( un mois) mais ça m'a économisé quelques centaines d'euros.


----------



## fab75019 (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,   Ma garantie initiale d'un an arrive bientôt à terme en mai   avez vous un plan pour un apple care ?   J'ai un macbook pro 13


----------



## Kristoball46 (21 Avril 2011)

fab75019 a dit:


> Bonjour,   Ma garantie initiale d'un an arrive bientôt à terme en mai   avez vous un plan pour un apple care ?   J'ai un macbook pro 13



Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un Applecare pour mon mbp 13" sur ebay à un revendeur Apple en Allemagne >> 40  - cher que sur Applestore.
Je l'ai activé sans soucis.
Attention quand même aux arnaques ; il existe des témoignages de gens satisfaits l'ayant payé moitié prix, je n'ai pas essayé.


----------



## Antho59 (24 Mai 2011)

Extension de garantie ou non? J'aimerai avoir vos retour la dessus! Quand je vois le prix, 2 choix possible, soit achat d'un modèle + extension ou modèle supérieur sans extension...


----------



## TITIGRE (22 Juin 2011)

norz a dit:


> C'est plutôt la prolongation de garantie *de 2 ans*, ce qui l'amène *à* *3 ans au total*.
> 
> Cf apple support france:


http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/smile.gif
il existe la garantie d'1 an ; on peut en sus acheter l'APPLE CARE (durée 3 ans à partir du jour d'achat), dont le prix dépend du genre de Mac (MacBook, MacBook PRO, Air Mac, et de la dimension 13, 15, 17pouces...) ; je suis toujours resté dans les 13 pouces, ce pour lesquels j'ai payé la garantie 3 ans APPLE CARE 249 euros; prix que j'ai estimé raisonnable, car si vous avez besoin
de changer votre disque de départ ou votre carte mère, ce genre de réparation vous coûterait dans les 500 euros environ pour chaque...

Sachez aussi que si vous avez l'APPLE CARE garantie 3 ans vous êtes traité en tant que client privilégié dans un bon Apple Store (les réparations seront effectuées plus rapidement pour vous)

Par contre, je signale ici à tout le monde que si vous changez votre ordinateur Mac alors que le 
premier Mac était encore couvert par la garantie APPLE CARE 3 ans, vous pouvez faire la demande de REMBOURSEMENT AU PRORATA de la garantie de votre Première machine.
Remboursement qu'Apple devrait faire entre 4 à 6 semaine dès réception de votre demande.

Mais là le service de remboursement de la pomme semble travailler à vitesse d'escargot ou plutôt même de LIMACE :hein:
depuis le 4mars 2011, la firme de la pomme me doit le remboursement au prorata d'un APPLE CARE de presque 180 euros !!! ils ont "prétendu" avoir envoyé la somme sur ma carte bancaire,
mensonge : ma banque a fait de sérieuses recherches, cet envoi n'a jamais eu lieu.
J'ai réclamé une 20ne de fois à l'Apple Care, la dernière nouvelle reçue le 6 mai est "qu'ils avaient eu quelques problèmes et que l'argent arriverait directement sur mon compte bancaire
"dans 60 JOURS" = le 6 juillet 2011.
du 4mars au 6 juillet, ça fait un peu moche, non ? pour les riches milliardaires des pommes de
Cuppertone pour rembourser à un artiste ses 180 euros.

Je signale donce ceci à tous.

TITIGRE


----------



## kaos (6 Juillet 2011)

Un doute me viens à l'esprit et je n'ai pas trouvé ça dans le fil , mais ça doit être mentionné.
(jai trouvé un fil de 2007 et 2008 qui dit qu'on peut changer la ram mais pas le DD )

Est ce tjrs le cas ?


----------



## guillaumeg (12 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

il y a un mois maintenant j'ai acheté un Imac, et 1 semaine aprés une jolie time capsule ( je me suis amusé avec un cable réseau de 15m pour brancher à la freebox V6 mais au moins tout fonctionne).

J'ai vu que l'apple care prend en charge aussi la time capsule si elle est achetée dans la même année que l'imac. ( et encore j'ai des doutes) :



> LAppleCare Protection Plan vous permet détendre votre couverture à trois ans, à compter de la date dachat de lordinateur.





> Vous devez avoir acheté un périphérique AirPort ou Time Capsule deux ans au maximum avant lachat de votre Mac ou pendant la période de couverture de votre AppleCare Protection Plan.



car la question que je me pose est : suis-je dans ma couverture Apple care ou garantie légale de 1 an?

Mon autre question et : Si la time capsule est bien sous Apple care, dois-je l'enregistrer aussi sur le site de Apple comme il faut le faire pour l'imac?

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## NickJrIII (29 Décembre 2011)

Je me permets reprendre le topic "garantie de 2 ans" à la suite de celui-ci, afin de raccrocher les wagons.

Je copie donc le contenu précédemment exposé pour faire le point sur les garanties invoquées par l'acheteur et clarifier ce que l'on entend par garantie. Contrairement à ce que l'on peut lire, il n'existe pas de "garantie constructeur" qui serait passée à 2 ans depuis 2005.

Voilà de quoi faire le point :



C'est en fait assez complexe car les dispositions législatives se sont succédées, empilant les réformes et parce qu'aujourd'hui les dispositions issues de la Directive du 25 Mai 1999 (article L. 214-1 et suivants du Code de la consommation) ont un postulat différent de celui retenu historiquement par le droit français (confusion de l'action pour vice caché et de l'action pour défaut de conformité que nous avons toujours distinguées contrairement au droit européen).

Bref. On peut résumer les choses ainsi :

1/ la garantie d'un an offerte par Apple (comme les autres) est une garantie contractuelle. Elle n'est imposée par la loi (non obligatoire donc) et est au bon vouloir du vendeur. Elle est mentionnée à l'article R. 211-1 du Code de la consommation qui dispose que:

"Les dispositions des articles R. 211-2 et R. 211-3 s'appliquent aux écrits constatant les contrats conclus entre professionnels et non-professionnels ou consommateurs et concernant la garantie et le service après-vente des appareils portés sur une liste fixée par arrêté des ministres de la consommation, de la justice, de l'industrie, du commerce et de l'artisanat."

C'est la traditionnelle garantie proposée et qui est consentie par le vendeur à titre d'argument commercial (Kia vend par exemple des voitures garanties 7 ans).

2/ la garantie légale des vices cachés des articles 1641 et suivants du Code civil.
Elle existe au-delà de la garantie contractuelle et peut toujours être invoquée par l'acheteur. 

"Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l'usage auquel on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage que l'acheteur ne l'aurait pas acquise, ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix, s'il les avait connus."

C'est la typique panne ou défaut qui empêche l'objet de servir pleinement (l'écran qui jaunit ou les taches noirâtres).

L'acheteur a 2 ans à compter de la découverte du vice pour intenter l'action (article 1648 du Code civil).

MAIS il faut encore que:

- le vice existe au moment de la vente
- le vice ne soit pas apparent

Cela veut dire que l'acheteur doit prouver que le défaut était là au moment de l'achat (souvent par le biais d'une expertise) et qu'un défaut apparent ne peut être invoqué (vous achetez un iMac de démonstration avec écran rayé).

Cela explique que cette garantie soit peu invoquée pour nos chers ordinateurs. Cela concerne surtout des produits plus coûteux où une expertise est souvent réalisée (achat de véhicule ou de machines industrielles par exemple. Non un Mac Pro n'est pas une machine industrielle !).

3/ Enfin la garantie de conformité (on y arrive) qui vise spécifiquement le cas d'un appareil différent de ce qui était convenu. Un iMac acheté avec 4 Go vous arrive avec seulement 2 Go. Ou un 21,5" au lieu d'une 27".

Cette obligation est prévue aux articles 1604 à 1624 du Code civil, au titre de l'obligation de délivrance (sous-entendue conforme).

L'article 214-1 alinéa 1er du Code de la consommation, issu de l'ordonnance du 17 Février 2005 - transposant la Directive de 1999 - prévoit que :

"Le vendeur est tenu de livrer un bien conforme au contrat et répond des défauts de conformité existant lors de la délivrance."

Il s'agit de la conformité au sens de conforme aux caractérisques convenues (une voiture bleue, un iMac 27", 4 Go de RAM, etc.).

L'article L. 214-5 du même Code ajoute que :

"Pour être conforme au contrat, le bien doit :


1° Etre propre à l'usage habituellement attendu d'un bien semblable et, le cas échéant :

- correspondre à la description donnée par le vendeur et posséder les qualités que celui-ci a présentées à l'acheteur sous forme d'échantillon ou de modèle ;

- présenter les qualités qu'un acheteur peut légitimement attendre eu égard aux déclarations publiques faites par le vendeur, par le producteur ou par son représentant, notamment dans la publicité ou l'étiquetage ;

2° Ou présenter les caractéristiques définies d'un commun accord par les parties ou être propre à tout usage spécial recherché par l'acheteur, porté à la connaissance du vendeur et que ce dernier a accepté."


Malgré une rédaction ambigüe du texte, il s'agit bien de l'obligation de conformité qui est visée et non de l'obligation de garantir contre les vices affectant la chose qui empêche de l'utiliser conformément à l'usage attendu (la panne qui est garantie soit par la garantie contractuelle d'un an, soit par la garantie des vices cachés (2/), soit par les deux à la fois même).


Pour s'en prévaloir, il faut que la non conformité soit d'origine, au moment de l'achat. Il existe une présomption pour celui qui agit dans les 6 premiers mois à compter de la délivrance. Ensuite et du septième mois au 24ème mois, c'est à l'acheteur de prouver la non conformité, et donc que la chose n'était pas conforme au moment de l'achat (preuve diabolique, ça incite l'acheteur a réagir vite si la chose n'est pas celle qu'il a acheté - si manquent par exemple 2 Go de RAM ou si l'écran est un 21,5" et non un 27".

Cette garantie de conformité est de 2 ans à compter de la délivrance.




Bon, si l'on veut résumer:


Panne (partielle, totale) : garantie contractuelle (sauf cas d'exclusions: usage non prévu, casse, etc.) durée prévue par le vendeur ou garantie des vices cachées (avec difficultés à la mettre en oeuvre, voir les conditions (2/), 2 ans à compter de la découverte du vice caché.


Non conformité (matériel aux caractéristiques différentes de celles annoncées) : garantie de non conformité, 2 ans à compter de la délivrance.


Ouf !


N'hésitez à partager, car souvent on lit beaucoup d'erreurs sur les forums. Ca évitera au moins aux vendeurs de se faire emmerder par des gens croyant tout savoir... 



Nicolas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h24 ----------

Comme l'exposait LAF dans le précédent topic, il est facile de comprendre pourquoi agir sur le fondement du vice  caché est difficile à invoquer s'agissant des écrans jaunes ou des tâches noirâtres sur l'iMac.

D'une part, le problème tendrait à être résolu sur la gamme 2011 (si j'ai bien compris) et d'autre part, il faut prouver que ce problème existe en germe au moment de la vente, c'est-à-dire montrer qu'un défaut de conception est présent, qu'il soit le fait d'APPLE ou de LG (seule la reconnaissance du problème par le fabricant pourrait faciliter les choses...et multiplier les contentieux !)

Difficile donc. C'est pour cette raison que la garantie contractuelle (1 an chez Apple), et à plus forte raison l'AC (garantie contractuelle de 3 ans) sont salutaires !

Passé ces trois années, ou une année sans AC, vous n'avez plus que la garantie des vices cachés qui est peut être invoquée. Mais là, bonjour...

Moralité: AC presque indispensable !

Que le MODO n'hésite pas à me dire s'il est hors-charte de faire état de ces problèmes liées à l'iMac. J'essaie pour ma part de présenter les différentes solutions qui se présentent à l'acheteur.


----------



## Abd Salam (29 Décembre 2011)

NickJrIII a dit:


> Cette obligation est prévue aux articles 1604 à 1624 du Code civil, au titre de l'obligation de délivrance (sous-entendue conforme).
> 
> L'article 214-1 alinéa 1er du Code de la consommation, issu de l'ordonnance du 17 Février 2005 - transposant la Directive de 1999 - prévoit que :
> 
> ...



Enorme erreur de compréhension de la Loi de votre part, et pourtant vous aviez mis le doigt sur le bon article : *Etre propre à l'USAGE habituellement attendu d'un bien semblable* ;

 Si l'appareil ne fonctionne pas, peut-on parler d'un bien *propre à l'USAGE habituellement attendu* ?
(je doute qu'un client s'attende habituellement à ce que sa machine ne fonctionne pas !)

 Si l'appareil ne fonctionne pas, peut-on parler d'un bien qui *présente les QUALITES qu'un acheteur peut légitimement attendre*   ?

Comment voudriez-vous qu'un bien soit *conforme au contrat* de vente s'il ne fonctionne pas ?

Y'a pas besoin d'être juriste pour comprendre ça... Y'a même pas besoin de lire le Code de la Consommation pour penser que le fabricant/vendeur a l'OBLIGATION de vendre un bien qui fonctionne !

 Si l'appareil _au déballage_ ne fonctionne pas, c'est soit le résultat de la malhonneteté du fabricant, soit la conséquence d'une erreur du fabricant de bonne foi ;  l'arnaque ou l'erreur étant de la responsabilité du fabricant ; évidemment.




NickJrIII a dit:


> Malgré une rédaction ambigüe du texte, il s'agit bien de l'*obligation de conformité* qui est visée et non de l'obligation de garantir contre les vices affectant la chose qui empêche de l'utiliser conformément à l'usage attendu (la panne qui est garantie soit par la garantie contractuelle d'un an, soit par la garantie des vices cachés (2/), soit par les deux à la fois même).



NON, le texte n'est pas ambigü, la *garantie de conformité* englobe le fait que l'appareil doit être *propre à l'USAGE* = on doit pouvoir l'*utiliser* ;

ET le fait que le bien doit correspondre aux caractérisques techniques mis en avant par le vendeur ou la notice du fabricant.

*LeS garantieS légaleS* et la *garantie commerciale* (_contractuelle_ ou _fabricant_) couvrent les pannes relatives à une erreur de conception ou une erreur/défaut de fabrication.

Mais les garanties aussi bien légales que commerciales ne couvrent pas les pannes et les dégâts consécutifs à une erreur ou une maladresse du client (ou de ses fréquentations).
- Si l'acheteur renverse son café sur le clavier "blue tooth" tout neuf...
- Si la fille de l'acheteur renverse le joli iMac tout beau tout neuf...
- les dégats ou pannes causés par une surtension,
- ou la _méchante_ foudre ; etc.
Bref, toutes les pannes non-imputables au fabricant.



> Apple Care Protection Plan
> 
> b. *EXCLUSIONS*. *Ce Programme ne couvre pas* :
> 
> ...




Les garanties légales se complétent :

La *garantie de conformité du bien au contrat* couvrent les pannes et les manquements du fabricants à ses engagements qu'un acheteur normalement informé et avisé peut remarquer.

La *garantie* contre *les vices cachés* couvrent les défauts et "pannes différées" qui auraient pû échapper à l'attention d'un acheteur *normalement informé et raisonnablement attentif et avisé, à l'égard d'un bien ou d'un service.*, ben oui, puisque le *vice* est *caché*, il est pas apparent ! logique.



> (Art. 1641 à 1649 du Code civil)
> Art. 1641. Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l'usage auquel on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage, que l'acheteur ne l'aurait pas acquise, ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix, *s'il les avait CONNUS.*



Ce que l'on est sensé comprendre donc, c'est que l'acheteur est supposé être attentif aux clauses du contrat de vente, et attentif aux caractéristiques du produit qu'il souhaite acheter, et ledit client est sensé négocier en conséquence (*posséder les QUALITES présentées à l'acheteur* ; *défauts s'il les avait connus*), ou renoncer à l'achat.

Le vendeur/fabricant répond de tous les défauts *apparents* ou *cachés* de sa _camelote_ dont la cause est imputable au fabricant.
La *garantie de conformité du bien au contrat* couvre bien évidemment les pannes dont la cause est imputable au fabricant ou au vendeur !

Vous écrivez :



NickJrIII a dit:


> Comme l'exposait LAF dans le précédent topic, il est facile de comprendre pourquoi agir sur le fondement du vice caché est difficile à invoquer s'agissant des écrans jaunes ou des tâches noirâtres sur l'iMac.



Déjà, il ne faudrait pas fonder une réclamation en vertu du "vice caché", mais tout simplement en raison de la *garantie de conformité* !

Vous trouvez que les problèmes que présentent de nombreux écrans d'iMac *correspondent à la description donnée par le vendeur et* *possédent les QUALITES* *que celui-ci a présentées à l'acheteur sous forme d'échantillon ou de modèle* ?

Vous trouvez que les écrans d'iMacs *présentent* *les QUALITES* *qu'un acheteur peut légitimement attendre eu égard aux déclarations publiques faites par le vendeur, par le producteur ou par son représentant, notamment dans la publicité ou l'étiquetage ?*

Je crois pas que ce soit ça, la qualité _écrans jaunâtres et noirâtres_ que revendique Apple (*déclarations publiques faites par le producteur ou par son représentant*) et encore moins les "*QUALITES*" que présente Apple dans ses notices techniques de présentation (l'étiquetage) ; mais je peux me tromper. :rateau:

Mais si au contraire, c'est bien cela les *QUALITES* (_écrans jaunâtres et noirâtres_) présentées par les notices techniques et les propos des vendeurs, alors les iMacs sont bien *CONFORMEs au contrat de vente*. Et qui dit "conforme", dit "conformité" ; donc on n'a pas le recours de la *garantie de conformité du bien au contrat* de vente.



NickJrIII a dit:


> Cela veut dire que l'acheteur doit prouver que le défaut était là au moment de l'achat (souvent par le biais d'une expertise) et qu'un défaut apparent ne peut être invoqué (vous achetez un iMac de démonstration avec écran rayé).



L'acheteur peut être amené à prouver que la panne est imputable au fabricant, quelle que soit le type de garanties invoquées : *conformité* ; *vices cachés* ; et *garantie* constructeur ou *commerciale* !
Cela dit, ça ne va pas forcément chercher très loin... si la machine ne présente pas de trace de feu/circuit grillé (par une surtension, ou la foudre), ou une projection d'eau, des marques de chocs qui démontrent que l'appareil est tombé...

Il est rarement nécessaire d'en passer par les grands moyens d'une expertise de haut niveau... pour prouver la bonne foi de l'acheteur.


----------



## NickJrIII (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir Abd Salam,

Merci d'avoir répondu.

Je crois que vous opérez une confusion entre conformité et vice caché.`
Un bien peut être tout à fait conforme et ne pas fonctionner.

Seulement, et là se trouve l'ambiguïté posée par le rédacteur de 2005, qui ne tient pas compte de la spécificité française qui distingue action pour défaut de conformité et action pour vice caché, il est indiqué à l'article 214-5 du c. conso :

_"Pour être conforme au contrat, le bien doit :
1° Etre propre à l'USAGE habituellement attendu d'un bien semblable...."_

Cette lecture laisse penser que la conformité s'entend de l'absence de vice (lequel rend la chose impropre à l'usage pour lequel elle est destinée).

D'une part, une telle lecture impliquerait que l'acheteur disposerait d'un délai de 2 ans pour agir en cas de panne par exemple, ce qui n'est pas le cas.
Et d'autre part, la position de la Cour de cassation n'a jamais variée, les deux actions sont indépendantes, de sorte que l'on ne peut se prévaloir d'un défaut de fonctionnement en invoquant l'obligation de conformité (qui est liée à l'obligation de délivrance).

Je serai heureux d'avoir vos vues sur ce point et de partager.

Nicolas


----------



## Abd Salam (30 Décembre 2011)

@ NickJrIII,

_Errare humanum est... perseverare diabolicum !_

NON, et NON, et ENCORE NON, biensûr. Un bien ne peut pas être conforme et ne pas fonctionner.
C'est l'évidence même.

Vous semblez comprendre et prendre en compte le vocable *USAGE*/*impropre à l'usage* dans la formulation de l'*Article 1641* du Code Civil :



> *Art. 1641*. Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts cachés de la chose vendue qui la rendent *impropre à l'USAGE* auquel on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet *USAGE*, que l'acheteur ne l'aurait pas acquise, ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix, s'il les avait CONNUS.



Mais vous *semblez* incapable de comprendre et de prendre en compte le terme *USAGE*/*propre à l'usage* lorsqu'il est inclus dans la formulation de l'*Article L211-5* du Code de la Consommation :



> *Article L211-5*
> Créé par Ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 - art. 1 JORF 18 février 2005
> 
> Pour être conforme au contrat, le bien doit :
> ...



a) *Art 1641* *impropre à l'USAGE* auquel on la destine
b) *Art L211-5* *Etre propre à l'USAGE* habituellement attendu
conclusion : y'a rien de sorcier... pas de piège !

Pourtant, la formulation de l'*Article L211-5* est limpide ; permettez-moi d'attirer votre attention sur les points suivants :

- *point 1* le bien doit être *conforme à l'USAGE* ;
- *pont 2* ; *ET* ; notez bien le *ET* dans la phrase... qui indique que la conformité avec les spécifications techniques compléte la nécessité de conformité avec le *point 1*
- *point 3* correspondre à la description
- *point 4* présenter les qualités
- *point 5* présenter les caractèristiques définies d'un commun accord et retour au point 1 *être propre à tout USAGE spécial*

Il n'y a absolument aucune ambiguïté dans l'*Article L-211-5*, c'est vous qui escamotez le *point 1* et le petit *point 2*, et passez trop rapidement au *point 3* ; *point 4* et *point 5* !
Prenez donc l'Article dans son entier.
Et notamment, lisez et relisez bien attentivement le *point 5*, cas des commandes personnalisées : présenter *les caractéristiques définies d'un commun accord* par les parties ou *être propre à tout USAGE spécial* recherché par l'acheteur, *porté à la connaissance du vendeur et que ce dernier a accepté*.
Cela veut bien dire que la machine doit FONCTIONNER et FONCTIONNER selon les critères spécifiés par l'acheteur et accepté par le vendeur... FONCTIONNER, *être propre à l'USAGE spécial recherché* !


Pour votre information, la directive européenne inscrite en droit français en 2005 n'apporte pas une notion nouvelle, et n'emporte pas non plus de confusion entre deux notions de droit... la directive européenne impose que *la garantie de conformité* ne soit plus d'un an, mais de deux ans ; et ce, à l'échelle européenne. Comprenez bien que la directive européenne ne porte que sur la durée de la *garantie de conformité*... elle n'invente pas la *garantie de conformité*, et ne mélange pas *garantie de conformité* et *garantie à raison des vices cachés*.

C'est vous, NickJrIII qui voulez systèmatiquement qu'une panne/un défaut soit assimilable à un vice caché... c'est vous qui faites une confusion. Ce ne sont ni la Loi, ni les Cours de Cassation.

Bien évidemment, que la lecture correct de l'Article implique que l'acheteur peut porter réclamation pour toutes pannes se déclarant sur une période de 2 ans... et je le re-répéte en cas de panne dont la cause est imputable au fabricant.


----------



## NickJrIII (30 Décembre 2011)

Bien, je préfère ne pas prolonger ce débat dans ces conditions, si vous estimez que "je suis incapable de..." ou si vous notez "pour mon information" que...

La moindre des choses aurait été d'éviter la condescendance, car ce n'est pas si évident que vous le dites et vous lisez ce texte sans tenir compte des solutions antérieures...qui n'ont pas été abrogées.

Expliquez moi maintenant comment vous faites valoir un défaut matériel à compter des six mois après la délivrance, cette directive précisant que le défaut doit exister au moment de la vente...

Vous en déduirez que cette garantie, en cas de panne par exemple, reste lettre-morte.
Testez. Prévalez-vous des dispositions de 2005 pour demander la réparation d'un appareil tombé en panne après le délai de six mois (ou un an si telle est la durée de la garantie contractuelle), vous pourrez voir qu'il n'y a pas de garantie de deux ans contre les défauts de l'appareil.

Vous constaterez qu'il ne s'agit nullement, en l'état de la rédaction, d'une extension à deux ans de la garantie contractuelle comme on le lit trop souvent.

Ceci est principalement dû au fait que l'ordonnance a transposé l'uniformisation au niveau européen d'un délai de deux, et que les Etats membres - directive oblige - sont libres d'employer les moyens qu'ils désirent pour arriver à cette uniformisation.
L'Ordonnance de 2005 est le simple résultat du rapport de force entre une directive consumériste et les lobbys du commerce qui ne pouvaient économiquement prendre en charge une réparation inconditionnelle pendant deux années.

D'où la présomption de six mois...qui cesse ensuite au détriment du consommateur, la preuve de l'existence d'un défaut au jour de la vente étant presque impossible à rapporter.


Enfin, vous pourrez relever que la "conformité" visée dans ces dispositions n'est pas définie de la même manière que la conformité visée par le Code civil. Il existe bien une difficulté posée par le texte que ne manquera pas résoudre la Cour de cassation qui interprétera les dispositions consuméristes.

Je dis aussi pour conclure que la garantie contractuelle (ou constructeur si certains préfèrent cette dénomination) est plus protectrice des intérêts du consommateur que cette garantie légale qui ne fait que malhabilement reprendre la garantie de conformité du Code civil en lui rattachant la garantie contre les vices (ceux qui rendent la chose impropre à son usage et qui existent lors de la vente), dans ces conditions qui laissent perplexe (présomption des six mois qui vide quelque peu l'ordonnance de 2005 de son contenu protecteur).

Maintenant vous avez parfaitement le droit de ne pas être du même avis. Je vous invite seulement à ne pas avoir une seule lecture littérale des textes, la compréhension du Droit n'est pas une évidence, pour personne.

En dernier lieu, je n'aurai pas l'outrecuidance de dire que vous avez tort et que j'aurai raison. Bien sur.
Avec toute mon expérience et mes connaissances, c'est la lecture que je fais de ces dispositions, et croyez-moi, je suis prudent.

Amicalement,
Nicolas


----------



## Abd Salam (30 Décembre 2011)

NickJrIII a dit:


> Bien, je préfère ne pas prolonger ce débat dans ces conditions, si vous estimez que "je suis incapable de..." ou si vous notez "pour mon information" que...
> 
> La moindre des choses aurait été d'éviter la condescendance, car ce n'est pas si évident que vous le dites et vous lisez ce texte sans tenir compte des solutions antérieures...qui n'ont pas été abrogées.



Je déplore que mes propos aient été mal interprété...

Non, quand j'écris : vous semblez incapable/vous êtes incapable...  ne veut pas dire "t'es un gros naze" ; rassurez-vous.
Sachez qu'en français, dire "_vous êtes un incapable dans tous les domaines_" et dire "_vous êtes/semblez être incapable sur un point précis_" n'ont déjà pas le même sens.

J'ai oublié une fois de préciser le "_semblez_"... mais bref, il s'agit là de malentendus.



NickJrIII a dit:


> Expliquez-moi maintenant comment vous faites valoir un défaut matériel à compter des six mois après la délivrance, cette directive précisant que le défaut doit exister au moment de la vente...
> 
> Vous en déduirez que cette garantie, en cas de panne par exemple, reste lettre-morte.
> Testez. Prévalez-vous des dispositions de 2005 pour demander la réparation d'un appareil tombé en panne après le délai de six mois (ou un an si telle est la durée de la garantie contractuelle), vous pourrez voir qu'il n'y a pas de garantie de deux ans contre les défauts de l'appareil.
> ...



J'ai déjà expliqué comment on fait pour se prévaloir de la garantie de conformité dans les deux interventions précédentes : on explique bien que la panne est de la faute du fabricant ! et que le client n'a commis ni maladresse ni erreur...

S'il est quelque fois difficile de faire valoir ses droits, c'est le plus souvent parceque le vendeur ne veut pas assumer le *coût* de ses obligations... et parfois, ça ne m'étonnerait pas qu'il ne connaisse pas lui-même la Loi.

C'est la majorité des vendeurs eux-mêmes qui induisent en erreur les clients en annonçant "une durée de 1 ans"... sans informer de manière compétente et/ou loyale qu'ils mettent en avant une *garantie contractuelle* gratuite et que ça n'a rien à voir avec la *garantie légale de conformité* de deux ans.





NickJrIII a dit:


> C'est principalement dû au fait que l'ordonnance a transposé l'uniformisation au niveau européen d'un délai de deux, et que les Etats membres - directive oblige - sont libres d'employer les moyens qu'ils désirent pour arriver à cette uniformisation.
> L'Ordonnance de 2005 est le simple résultat du rapport de force entre une directive consumériste et les lobbys du commerce qui ne pouvaient économiquement prendre en charge une réparation inconditionnelle pendant deux années.
> 
> D'où la présomption de six mois...qui cesse ensuite au détriment du consommateur, la preuve de l'existence d'un défaut au jour de la vente étant presque impossible à rapporter.



Vous avez totalement tort. _Désolé, les choses doivent être dites clairement_.
Vous ne semblez même pas avoir pris la peine de lire mes précédentes explications... je ne taperais donc pas de longues explications ce coup-ci. J'ajouterais seulement un petit rappel de l'Article 211-7 :



> Code de la Consommation
> 
> *Article L211-7*
> _Créé par Ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 - art. 1 JORF 18 février 2005_
> ...



Vous allez en déduire quoi en tenant compte de la totalité de l'Article L211-7 ? que *la garantie de conformité* est totalement impossible à mettre en oeuvre ?  :rateau:




NickJrIII a dit:


> Enfin, vous pourrez relever que la "conformité" visée dans ces dispositions n'est pas définie de la même manière que la conformité visée par le Code civil. Il existe bien une difficulté posée par le texte que ne manquera pas résoudre la Cour de cassation qui interprétera les dispositions consuméristes.



Vous avez tort, encore une fois. Et pas qu'un peu !



NickJrIII a dit:


> Je dis aussi pour conclure que la garantie contractuelle (ou constructeur si certains préfèrent cette dénomination) est plus protectrice des intérêts du consommateur que cette garantie légale qui ne fait que malhabilement reprendre la garantie de conformité du Code civil en lui rattachant la garantie contre les vices (ceux qui rendent la chose impropre à son usage et qui existent lors de la vente), dans ces conditions qui laissent perplexe (présomption des six mois qui vide quelque peu l'ordonnance de 2005 de son contenu protecteur).



Je ne peux pas vous laisser écire des choses aussi gravement fausses ! NON, le principe de la législation en question est de protéger le consommateur non-professionnel vis-à-vis d'un vendeur professionnel.
La *garantie de conformité* protége le consommateur dans les mêmes conditions que la *garantie contractuelle* : la panne doit être imputable au fabricant.

Dans les faits, les commerçants sont mieux disposés à répondre aux réclamations en vertu de la *garantie commerciale*... mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la Loi.

Encore une fois, c'est dans votre tête seulement que la *garantie de conformité* est amalgamée avec la *garantie à raison des vices cachés*. Les choses sont parfaitement distinctes dans le Code de la Consommation :



> *Article L211-13*
> _Créé par Ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 - art. 1 JORF 18 février 2005_
> 
> Les dispositions de la présente section ne privent pas l'acheteur *du droit d'exercer l'action résultant des vices rédhibitoires* *telle qu'elle résulte des articles 1641 à 1649 du Code Civil* ou toute autre action de nature contractuelle ou extracontractuelle qui lui est reconnue par la loi.






NickJrIII a dit:


> Maintenant vous avez parfaitement le droit de ne pas être du même avis. Je vous invite seulement à ne pas avoir une seule lecture littérale des textes, la compréhension du Droit n'est pas une évidence, pour personne.



Je me permets de ré-affirmer que la loi sur les garanties est claire, et vous avez totalement tort ! et ce n'est pas un manque de respect ou de la condescendance que de relever qu'une personne s'est trompée !


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Les taches sur les écrans de certains iMac rentreraient dans quelle case, la _garantie de conformité_  ou la _garantie pour vices cachés_ ?
C'est en rapport avec la date de leurs apparitions (12 à 18 mois environ, parfois plus) ?


----------



## Abd Salam (30 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les taches sur les écrans de certains iMac rentreraient dans quelle case, *la garantie de conformité*  ou la _*garantie pour vices cachés*_ ?
> C'est en rapport avec la date de leurs apparitions (12 à 18 mois environ, parfois plus) ?



Je citerais mon message d'hier soir, posté à 20h10 :



> Abd Salam
> Vous trouvez que les problèmes que présentent de nombreux écrans d'iMac correspondent à la description donnée par le vendeur et possédent les QUALITES que celui-ci a présentées à l'acheteur sous forme d'échantillon ou de modèle ?
> 
> Vous trouvez que les écrans d'iMacs présentent les QUALITES qu'un acheteur peut légitimement attendre eu égard aux déclarations publiques faites par le vendeur, par le producteur ou par son représentant, notamment dans la publicité ou l'étiquetage ?
> ...



Le vendeur, ou Apple dans ses publicités, ont-ils mis en avant une certaine qualité d'affichage ? ou ont-ils souligné qu'il y aurait de belles taches jaunes ou grisâtres ?...




> *Article L211-5* En savoir plus sur cet article...
> _Créé par Ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 - art. 1 JORF 18 février 2005_
> 
> Pour être conforme au contrat, le bien doit :
> ...



C'est la *garantie de conformité* qui doit jouer...

Cela dit, méfiez-vous, avez toute la "publicité" faite autour des problèmes d'écran des iMacs...



> Code de la Consommation
> *Article L211-8*
> _Créé par Ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 - art. 1 JORF 18 février 2005_
> 
> L'acheteur est en droit d'exiger la conformité du bien au contrat. *Il ne peut cependant contester la conformité en invoquant un défaut* qu'*il connaissait ou ne pouvait ignorer* *lorsqu'il a contracté*. Il en va de même lorsque le défaut a son origine dans les matériaux qu'il a lui-même fournis



Apple pourrait faire jouer cet Article, par rapport à certaines réclamations... ce serait possible, mais je doute qu'Apple saborde son image de marque comme ça


----------



## NickJrIII (30 Décembre 2011)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Je déplore que mes propos aient été mal interprété...
> Je me permets de ré-affirmer que la loi sur les garanties est claire, et vous avez totalement tort ! et ce n'est pas un manque de respect ou de la condescendance que de relever qu'une personne s'est trompée !



:mouais:

Bon je vois que l'on ne peut pas discuter dans ces conditions.

Puis-je simplement vous demander votre statut ou votre domaine d'expertise pour affirmer cela aussi catégoriquement ?


----------



## NightWalker (30 Décembre 2011)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Je citerais mon message d'hier soir, posté à 20h10 :
> 
> Le vendeur, ou Apple dans ses publicités, ont-ils mis en avant une certaine qualité d'affichage ? ou ont-ils souligné qu'il y aurait de belles taches jaunes ou grisâtres ?...
> 
> C'est la *garantie de conformité* qui doit jouer...



Houlaaa... si ça pouvait être aussi simple. Voilà un exemple qui rejoint les explications de NickJrIII.
Le problème n'est pas tant de dire à Apple que ce n'est pas conforme, car à aucun moment Apple n'a communiqué sur la possibilité de l'apparition des tâches. Mais bien aux clients de *prouver*  à Apple que ces tâches n'apparaissent par la faute des clients. Environnement poussiéreux... fumée... etc ...etc 
Et d'ailleurs c'est ce prétexte que Apple utilise souvent pour se défiler.




Abd Salam a dit:


> Apple pourrait faire jouer cet Article, par rapport à certaines réclamations... ce serait possible, mais je doute qu'Apple saborde son image de marque comme ça


houlààà....   ce n'est jamais aussi simple avec Apple


----------



## NickJrIII (30 Décembre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Les taches sur les écrans de certains iMac rentreraient dans quelle case, la _garantie de conformité_  ou la _garantie pour vices cachés_ ?
> C'est en rapport avec la date de leurs apparitions (12 à 18 mois environ, parfois plus) ?




Je peux vous assurer que pour bien connaître ce type de contentieux, c'est la garantie des vices cachés qui jouera.

Il s'agit d'un vice existant au moment de la vente qui rend la chose impropre la chose à l'usage à laquelle elle est destinée (articles 1641 et suivants du Code civil).
L'intérêt est que l'action est ouverte durant les deux années à compter de la découverte du vice.

Bien évidemment, on viendra vous dire que c'est totalement inexact, etc...

Mais si le sujet vous intéresse, vous pouvez parfaitement m'en faire part par MP.


PS: Je n'ai rien à prouver mais je connais bien ces sujets, je suis moi-même Docteur en droit privé et avocat...alors  j'estime quand même connaître les sujets que je traite couramment en pratique.
Merci.

PS2: par contre, j'admets mon ignorance dans des domaines dans lesquels je n'ai aucune expertise ! l'informatique par exemple !

Sincèrement,
Nicolas


----------



## Abd Salam (31 Décembre 2011)

NightWalker a dit:


> Houlaaa... si ça pouvait être aussi simple. Voilà un exemple qui rejoint les explications de NickJrIII.
> Le problème n'est pas tant de dire à Apple que ce n'est pas conforme, car à *point 1* aucun moment Apple n'a communiqué sur la possibilité de l'apparition des tâches. Mais bien *point 2* aux clients de *prouver*  à Apple que ces tâches n'apparaissent par la faute des clients. Environnement poussiéreux... fumée... etc ...etc
> Et d'ailleurs c'est ce prétexte que Apple utilise souvent pour se défiler.
> 
> ...



Pour commencer, je rappellerai que très souvent les vendeurs ne sont pas enthousiastes pour assumer le *COÛT* de leurs obligations.
De plus, ils ont affaire à des clients qui ignorent leurs droits, et qui ignorent que le Code de la Consommation, dans la forme et dans le fond est prévu pour protéger le client, réputé moins connaisseurs que le vendeur professionnel (_sans oublier que le vendeur est juge et partie : il a pour but de vendre, et il a un devoir d'informer loyalement l'acheteur_)...
Et plus encore, ils ont affaire à des clients qui boivent les paroles du vendeur, et qui sont prompts à abandonner leurs droits...

Les commerçants seraient idiots de ne pas en profiter à fond. Non ?  

Aucun tribunal ne donnerait raison à Apple, si Apple vend des écrans de m... ! faut le préciser. La société aurait obligation de faire quelque chose... dans les limites des possibilités techniques.
Cela pourrait être simplement de rembourser une plus ou moins grande partie du prix... pas forcément de remplacer les écrans défectueux.

C'est pourtant simple, le principe de "garantie de conformité" sert à protéger les clients, notamment en empêchant un fabricant d'être un arnaqueur à l'abri de toutes poursuites !

 Le vendeur ne peut pas vendre quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas ! ce serait le paradis sur terre pour les fabricants, si comme le pense bêtement NickJrIII (***), un bien défectueux pourrait être conforme au contrat de vente !

 Le vendeur ne peut pas vendre quelque chose qui ne correspond pas aux caractéristiques exprimées par le fabricant, ou par le vendeur ;

Sinon, n'importe qui dans ce cas, pourrait vendre des assemblages de piéces électroniques en les appelant ordinateurs... et une fois, que c'est vendu ! ben, c'est le problème de l'acheteur, point.

"Point final", parcequ'il n'y aurait aucun recours.

Pour répondre au *point 1* : ça ne m'étonne quand même pas qu'Apple ne vante pas les défauts même mineurs de ses écrans... ça ne l'exempte pas du devoir de fournir des écrans sans défauts !

Pour répondre au *point 2* : les 6 premiers mois, après la date d'achat, le client n'a rien à prouver... et ensuite, comment Apple pourrait justifier que ses écrans se dégradent en 10 mois ? 16 mois ? seulement ?... même si c'était vrai que la cause de la dégradation rapide viendrait des habitudes du client, ou de l'environnement dans lequel vit le client. Apple fabrique des écrans à utliser en chambre stérile ? ah bon ! :rateau:  surtout que dans ce cas là, il suffirait qu'Apple le précise dans les Clauses Générales de Vente et la société serait à l'abri de toutes poursuites. ^^
I_l est vrai que dans la pratique les conflits sont souvent une question de rhétorique et de grande gueule ; qui aura le dernier mot ?_

En réponse au *point 3* : je sais bien qu'Apple est une société un peu capricieuse, c'est pour ça que j'avais conclu avec l'émoticône  

*** NickJrIII : je vous charrie ; mais votre erreur était quand même hilarante : un bien défectueux conforme au contrat de vente    

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------




NickJrIII a dit:


> PS: Je n'ai rien à prouver mais je connais bien ces sujets, je suis moi-même Docteur en droit privé et avocat...alors  j'estime quand même connaître les sujets que je traite couramment en pratique.
> Merci.
> 
> Sincèrement,
> Nicolas



Vous avez un doctorat en droit privé et vous semblez ignorer que la *garantie de conformité* existait longtemps avant le remaniement de 2005, suite à la directive européenne ?

Vous avez un doctorat en droit privé, et vous oser sortir des énormités du genre le Code de la Consommation amalgame la *garantie de conformité* et la *garantie à raison des vices cachés* ?

Vous avez un doctorat en droit en droit privé et vous osez sortir l'ânerie comme quoi un bien peut être défectueux et malgré tout conforme au contrat de vente ?...

Tout le monde peut se tromper... mais là, vous tapez fort ! vous avez obtenu votre C.A.P.A. dans une pochette surprise !

Je n'ai jamais dit que le droit est quelque chose de simple, mais je dis que le point de droit qui fait débat "*la garantie de conformité*" est facile à comprendre.
Et je m'étais déjà étonné que lorsqu'il est fait mention dans l'Article 1641 du Code Civil de l'*usage* ; là vous réagissez en conséquence... mais bizarrement quand l'alinéa 1° de l'Article 211-5 affirme la notion d'*usage* ; ça persiste à vous échapper ! bizarre, ce point de désaccord, quand même.

Bref, il faut que MacGé fasse un article sur les garanties (*conformité* : *vices cachés* ; *contractuelle*) ; je pense que la rédaction de MacGé sera mieux écoutée... Voilà mon avis à ce stade des échanges.


----------



## NickJrIII (31 Décembre 2011)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Vous avez un doctorat en droit privé et vous semblez ignorer que la *garantie de conformité* existait longtemps avant le remaniement de 2005, suite à la directive européenne ?
> 
> Vous avez un doctorat en droit privé, et vous oser sortir des énormités du genre le Code de la Consommation amalgame la *garantie de conformité* et la *garantie à raison des vices cachés* ?
> 
> ...



Je n'ai jamais dit que la garantie de conformité n'existait pas avant 2005...bien au contraire. Bref, peu importe. Ce n'est pas le sujet.

Sinon vous êtes très drôle...pas très crédible mais drôle ! :love:

Merci de vos lumières, maintenant grâce à vous la pratique des tribunaux, sur ce point, va être radicalement modifiée. Comment vous remercier ? :rose:

PS/ si vous le souhaitez, je vous envoyer ma thèse et mes dossiers que vous les éclairiez de vos lumières. Je suis friant de savoir quelles autres énormités m'ont conduitent à obtenir ce grade dans une pochette surprise...

Je retourne à mes dossiers, mes clients ne m'apprennent pas mon métier eux...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (31 Décembre 2011)

Pour moi qui n'ai jamais fait d'étude en droit, je dois avouer que j'ai du mal à vous comprendre...
et pourtant ça m'intéresse !

en gros et pour éclairer ma lanterne...
Je découvre un vice caché sur un appareil: si j'arrive à prouver qu'il y a vice caché, combien de temps ai-je devant moi (à partir de la date d'achat), pour tenter quelque chose auprès du revendeur/fabriquant?
Merci
a binetot


----------



## Abd Salam (31 Décembre 2011)

NickJrIII a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit que la garantie de conformité n'existait pas avant 2005...bien au contraire. Bref, peu importe. Ce n'est pas le sujet.
> 
> Sinon vous êtes très drôle...pas très crédible mais drôle ! :love:
> 
> ...



Je vous remercie d'avoir encore une fois répondu _sur le fond_ de mon message  

Sachez quand même que vu vos propos sur la *garantie de conformité*, j'aurais plutôt été vexé d'avoir l'air crédible à vos yeux.

Et puisque vous n'apportez jamais d'arguments pour appuyer vos dires et contredire _sur le fond_... quel intérêt de discuter avec vous ?...

Mais je reprends encore une fois, comment un juriste pourrait-il écrire quelque chose d'aussi faux que :



> NickJrIII
> Je dis aussi pour conclure que la garantie contractuelle (ou constructeur si certains préfèrent cette dénomination) est plus protectrice des intérêts du consommateur que cette garantie légale qui ne fait que malhabilement reprendre la garantie de conformité du Code civil en lui rattachant la garantie contre les vices (ceux qui rendent la chose impropre à son usage et qui existent lors de la vente), dans ces conditions qui laissent perplexe (présomption des six mois qui vide quelque peu l'ordonnance de 2005 de son contenu protecteur).



J'ai répondu en argumentant en prime, que la *garantie contractuelle* couvre les pannes dont la cause est imputable au fabricant, exactement pareil que la *garantie de conformité* et selon les mêmes critères :
(exemple de C.G.V. de l'Apple Care) pour le prouver.



> Apple Care Protection Plan
> 
> b. *EXCLUSIONS*. Ce Programme ne couvre pas :
> 
> ...



Cela implique forcément que le client doit avoir à expliquer que la cause de la panne est imputable au fabricant, donc la *garantie contractuelle* *N*'est *PAS* plus protectrice des intérêts du consommateur que cette garantie légale ; et sur ces points, la Loi est claire.



> *Article L211-13*
> _Créé par Ordonnance n°2005-136 du 17 février 2005 - art. 1 JORF 18 février 2005_
> 
> Les dispositions de la présente section ne privent pas l'acheteur du droit d'exercer l'action résultant des *vices rédhibitoires telle qu'elle résulte des articles 1641 à 1649 du Code Civil* ou toute autre action de nature contractuelle ou extracontractuelle qui lui est reconnue par la loi.



NON, comme le prouve l'article *L211-5*, le Code de la Consommation n'amalgame pas du tout la *garantie de conformité* et la *garantie à raison des vices cachés*, et NON, cela  *NE* fait *PAS* que malhabilement reprendre la garantie de conformité du Code civil en lui *rattachant* la garantie contre les vices.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Je découvre un vice caché sur un appareil : si j'arrive à prouver qu'il y a vice caché, combien de temps ai-je devant moi (à partir de la date d'achat), pour tenter quelque chose auprès du revendeur/fabriquant?



Pour les vices cachés, la durée légale est de deux ans à partir de la date de découverte du vice caché.



> http://www.minefe.gouv.fr/direction...ation/fiches_pratiques/fiches/vicescaches.htm
> 
> Il peut être invoqué, en principe, à n'importe quel moment de la vie de la chose vendue, mais au maximum 2 ans à compter de la découverte du vice.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (31 Décembre 2011)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Pour les vices cachés, la durée légale est de deux ans à partir de la date de découverte du vice caché.



Et concrètement, j'en informe qui que mon écran est taché?et comment ? par courrier?

Est-ce que ce pb de tache est un vice caché?

Et oui, désolé mais j'ai beaucoup de questions...

Merci


----------



## Abd Salam (31 Décembre 2011)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Et concrètement, j'en informe qui que mon écran est taché?et comment ? par courrier?
> 
> Est-ce que ce pb de tache est un vice caché?




Vous allez voir le vendeur directement en personne... tout simplement. Et vous dites les choses de manière catégoriquement et poliment, vous ne suggérez pas, vous ne demandez pas la permission pour que votre réclamation soit prise en compte. Vous exigez.

Si on ne veut pas vous entendre, vous en passez par la *D*irection *G*énérale de la *C*oncurrence, de la *C*onsommation et de la *R*épression des *F*raudes :

http://www.economie.gouv.fr/dgccrf/consommation/Resoudre-un-litige-de-consommation
 dgccrf/consommation/Resoudre-un-litige-de-consommation

http://www.economie.gouv.fr/dgccrf/contacts

Les tâches sur votre écran ont été visible au déballage, non ?...


----------



## subsole (1 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Vous allez voir le vendeur directement en personne... tout simplement. Et vous dites les choses de manière catégoriquement et poliment, vous ne suggérez pas, vous ne demandez pas la permission pour que votre réclamation soit prise en compte. Vous exigez.
> 
> Si on ne veut pas vous entendre, vous en passez par la *D*irection *G*énérale de la *C*oncurrence, de la *C*onsommation et de la *R*épression des *F*raudes :
> 
> ...



Comme tu l'as précisé dans la message  #248 _pour les taches_ c'est "la garantie de conformité qui doit jouer", ok.
Dans le cas ou les taches apparaitraient après 24 mois, peut-on faire jouer la garantie pour vices cachés, puisque la garantie de conformité ne peut s'appliquer au-delà de deux ans. ?


----------



## Abd Salam (1 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Comme tu l'as précisé dans la message  #248 _pour les taches_ c'est "la garantie de conformité qui doit jouer", ok.
> Dans le cas ou les taches apparaitraient après 24 mois, peut-on faire jouer la *garantie pour vices cachés*, puisque la *garantie de conformité* ne peut s'appliquer au-delà de deux ans. ?



*Non*, si les tâches sont des _défauts mineurs_ qui ne rendent pas l'écran totalement inutilisable...
Oui, si l'écran n'affiche plus grand chose : l'écran n'est plus utilisable... ou si on ne peut utiliser l'écran que comme éclairage d'appoint dans la piéce (diminue tellement cet USAGE), et que seul les éventuels haut-parleurs intégrés permettent d'écouter de la musique...

Sachant que plus le temps s'écoule... plus il est délicat de faire jouer la responsabilité du fabricant, qui peut arguer que la panne est le résultat de l'usure normal du produit, ou de n'importe quelles autres *causes étrangères* au fabricant.



> cf mon message *&#8800;255* http://forums.macg.co/10550432-post255.html ajouté à 17h25
> 
> http://www.minefe.gouv.fr/direction...ation/fiches_pratiques/fiches/vicescaches.htm
> 
> ...





> Code de la Consommation
> *Article 1641*
> _Créé par Loi 1804-03-06 promulguée le 16 mars 1804_
> 
> Le vendeur est tenu de la garantie à raison des défauts cachés de *la chose vendue qui la rendent impropre à l'USAGE* auquel on la destine, ou qui diminuent tellement cet usage que l'acheteur ne l'aurait pas acquise, ou n'en aurait donné qu'un moindre prix, s'il les avait connus.



La *garantie de conformité* du Code de la Consommation est plus protectrice, car la *garantie* couvre les pannes (l'appareil doit être utilisable), et l'appareil doit correspondre à la description donnée par le vendeur ou le fabricant, et présenter les qualités décrites par le vendeur ou le fabricant.


----------



## subsole (2 Janvier 2012)

Merci, pour cette réponse claire. 
Maintenant , il reste à espérer que les taches n'apparaissent pas, ou au moins pas après 24 mois :mouais: , sinon prendre un AC pour être tranquille jusqu'à 36 mois. 
Je trouve cela vraiment inadmissible.
Nous savont tous que ces taches ne sont en aucun cas imputables aux l'utilisateurs ou à de mauvaises conditions d'utilisation.


----------



## kaos (8 Juin 2012)

moi ça me donne mal à la tête


----------



## kaos (13 Juin 2012)

Une question au passage ( j'ai un doute )
j'ai acheté un apple care MBP 13 le 5 juin et mon mac avait été acheté le 6 juin dernier.

L'appllecare est bien actif a la date de sa facturation et non son enregistrement ?
_J'ai des soucis pour l' enregistrer et j'ai pas le temps de contacter apple._


----------



## Lucieaus (13 Juin 2012)

l'APP ajoute deux ans de garantie à l'ordinateur sur lequel il est lié, en fonction de la date d'achat de ce dernier.

Tu peux l'activer dans 6 ou 8 mois, peu importe. Si ton mac a été acheté le 06/06/12, et que tu actives l'AppleCare dans 3 mois, le produit sera garanti jusqu'au 06/06/15.


----------



## kaos (13 Juin 2012)

ok / parceque j'avais deja eu un apple care il y a des années mais il avait été activé a la vente en boutique donc pour celui là je savais pas ...


----------



## Lucieaus (13 Juin 2012)

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas forcément clair.

Mais bon, l'AppleCare se lie à la date d'achat de l'ordi et y ajoute deux ans. Le tout c'est de l'acheter et de l'activer dans l'année de garantie.

Apple n'accepterait certainement pas une activation de l'APP une fois la garantie constructeur dépassé, même si acheté lors de la garantie et sur présentation de la facture.


----------



## kaos (13 Juin 2012)

c'est donc mon cas ! ma date des 1 an de l'ordi était le 6 juin et j'ai acheté l'apple care le 5 juin cette année ! soit 1 jour avant de déppaser la garantie mais je n'arrive pas à l'activer 
et le support d'apple me demande de les joindre par téléphone / mais avec mes horaires c'est pas possible .


3 minutes plus tard

Je viens de refaire un enregistrement et là ça marche nikel ! ça devait être du a la mise a jour de la nouvelle gamme alors que le site subissait des modifs

Le site affiche que l'enregistrement est en cours / il doit être traité par une personne je suppose .


----------



## pouet13 (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'avoue ne pas avoir lu toutes les pages de ce sujet mais en gros : conseillez vous de prendre l'AppleCare avant la fin de la garantie d'un an ou bien dans la majorité des cas si problème il y a cela se déclare la première année ?
J'ai un iPhone 4S, Ipad2 et un MBA 13 qui va arriver bientôt ( j'espère :love: )

Merci


----------



## Dupont28 (11 Juillet 2012)

Popidou


----------



## d4im75 (15 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de poursuivre le débat des pages précédentes, et dessayer dapporter ma pierre à lédifice.

Je ne prétends pas à plus de clarté. Mais au regard des interrogations qui subsistent dans les messages qui suivent, je pense quune nouvelle intervention est nécessaire 

Tout d'abord, à titre introductif, il faut rappeler qu'il existe plusieurs actions à l'encontre d'un vendeur professionnel :
- la violation de lobligation de délivrance conforme du Code civil ;
- la garantie des vices cachés du Code civil ;
- la non-conformité du Code de la consommation, qui couvre à la fois la délivrance conforme et la garantie des vices cachés dans les relations entre professionnels et consommateurs, car en principe, ce sont deux choses différentes (nous y reviendrons plus tard).

Comme la affirmé NickJrIII, le droit classique français ne connaissait que les deux premiers régimes, ils avaient ainsi chacun un champ dapplication propre.

Le 3e régime vient effectivement du droit de lUnion Européenne, et fait entrer lobligation de délivrance conforme et la garantie des vices cachés dans un même dispositif. Mais cela ne signifie pas que ce dernier a exclu les deux autres. Dabord, comme il a été dit, ce dispositif ne sapplique que dans les relations professionnel-consommateur, ainsi si vous achetez un macbook en tant que professionnel, le Code de la consommation ne vous est en principe pas applicable ; ensuite, au niveau procédural, le délai de prescription est complètement différent, 5 ans pour le premier (droit commun), 2 ans à compter de la découverte du vice pour le 2e, et 2 ans à compter de la vente pour le dernier, ainsi, si vous découvrez un vice à la 3ème année suivant la vente, vous devrez invoquer non pas le Code de la consommation, mais le Code civil.

Doù limportance de bien distinguer les différents champs dapplication. Pour cela, je me permettrai de reprendre les points émis par les auteurs précédents :

Si vous êtes un non-professionnel et que les problématiques apparaissent dans un délai de deux ans à compter de lachat de votre macbook, invoquez le Code de la consommation, les questions juridiques sont uniformisées. Vérifier que vous rentrez dans les cases de larticle L211-5 du Code de la consommation.

http://legifrance.com/affichCodeArt...006069565&dateTexte=20120715&categorieLien=id

La délivrance conforme et les vices cachés sont confondus.

La difficulté apparaît lorsque lon dépasse le délai de 2 ans suivant lachat. Il faut alors bien distinguer les deux notions.

Lobligation (et non la garantie) de délivrance conforme renvoie à la sphère contractuelle, la seule question que la loi et le juge visent cest : le vendeur a-t-il bien délivré le produit que lacheteur voulait ?

La délivrance conforme ne se préoccupe pas de lexistence dun défaut, dune panne, dune défectuosité. Je rejoins ainsi NickJrIII sur ce point.



Abd Salam a dit:


> C'est vous, NickJrIII qui voulez systèmatiquement qu'une panne/un défaut soit assimilable à un vice caché... c'est vous qui faites une confusion. Ce ne sont ni la Loi, ni les Cours de Cassation.



Il a pourtant raison. Et la Cour de cassation (il ny en a quune seule, et seul « cour » prend une majusculepour les puristes) va dans ce sens :

http://legifrance.com/affichJuriJud...XT000006990833&fastReqId=1808031131&fastPos=1
http://legifrance.com/affichJuriJud...EXT000007030233&fastReqId=658451498&fastPos=1




Abd Salam a dit:


> Comment voudriez-vous qu'un bien soit *conforme au contrat* de vente s'il ne fonctionne pas ?
> 
> Y'a pas besoin d'être juriste pour comprendre ça... Y'a même pas besoin de lire le Code de la Consommation pour penser que le fabricant/vendeur a l'OBLIGATION de vendre un bien qui fonctionne !



Nous sommes tous d'accord sur ce point : le vendeur doit livrer un produit qui fonctionne. C'est sur le raisonnement qui arrive à cet effet qui change.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Je citerais mon message d'hier soir, posté à 20h10 :
> 
> Le vendeur, ou Apple dans ses publicités, ont-ils mis en avant une certaine qualité d'affichage ? ou ont-ils souligné qu'il y aurait de belles taches jaunes ou grisâtres ?...
> 
> ...




Vous faites application ici dune  lecture erronée, dont la Cour de cassation sest elle-même rendue coupable (une fois) : vous confondez lobligation contractuelle (délivrance conforme) et le but recherché (le vice rendant la chose impropre à lusage dont on en attend).

La Cour est revenue à une lecture plus orthodoxe et ne fait plus cette confusion : 

http://legifrance.com/affichJuriJud...EXT000007031208&fastReqId=255064956&fastPos=1

Donc si vous avez commandé un Macbook Air 2012, et quon vous livre un Macbook Air 2011, il y a un problème de délivrance conforme. Le vendeur na pas délivré le "bon" produit, dans le sens que ce n'est pas CE macbook que vous vouliez.

Sil vous a envoyé un Macbook Air 2012, avec les caractéristiques que vous vouliez, il a bien rempli son obligation de délivrance conforme. Si un problème apparaît dans un délai de deux ans, invoquez le Code de la consommation. Au delà, cest le régime des vices cachés du Code civil qui s'applique.

Il ny a donc pas de réponse toute faite pour lApple Care
Sur un terrain pratique (et non pas de branlette juridique !  ), lApple Care permet de faire une réparation beaucoup plus rapidement par les Genius...ils vont faire la prise en charge directement, sauf si le défaut vous est imputable.
Si vous ne lavez pas, vous pourrez toujours invoquer la loi, avec des problèmes de preuve. Mais ici encore, le juge se montre plus sympa avec les non-professionnel, en se contentant de se demander si le vice était indécelable pour un « profane » : http://legifrance.com/affichJuriJud...EXT000007052930&fastReqId=123498548&fastPos=1

Or en matière informatique, on pourra toujours prétexter qu'on n'y connait rien  

A titre perso, je ne vois donc pas vraiment l'utilité de l'Apple Care


----------



## nifex (15 Juillet 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avoue ne pas avoir lu toutes les pages de ce sujet mais en gros : conseillez vous de prendre l'AppleCare avant la fin de la garantie d'un an ou bien dans la majorité des cas si problème il y a cela se déclare la première année ?
> J'ai un iPhone 4S, Ipad2 et un MBA 13 qui va arriver bientôt ( j'espère :love: )
> ...



Perso je l'ai prit 10 mois après l'achat car si tu viens à le faire tomber ou a renverser du liquide dessus il n'y a plus de garantie, du coup ca fait très mal si tu as payé l'extension de garantie et que tu renverse un verre d'eau dessus seulement 3 mois après l'achat...


----------



## kaos (15 Juillet 2012)

nifex a dit:


> Perso je l'ai prit 10 mois après l'achat car si tu viens à le faire tomber ou a renverser du liquide dessus il n'y a plus de garantie, du coup ca fait très mal si tu as payé l'extension de garantie et que tu renverse un verre d'eau dessus seulement 3 mois après l'achat...




j'ai une amie qui a fait ça et elle à dit que c'était un ami qui avait renversé du thé / du coup elle a fait marcher l'assurance civile .


----------



## nifex (15 Juillet 2012)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai une amie qui a fait ça et elle à dit que c'était un ami qui avait renversé du thé / du coup elle a fait marcher l'assurance civile .



Oui sauf que c'est illégal et très limite moralement


----------



## subsole (15 Juillet 2012)

kaos a dit:


> j'ai une amie qui a fait ça et elle à dit que c'était un ami qui avait renversé du thé


 Ça n'arriverait pas avec un buveur de bières.


----------



## pouet13 (16 Juillet 2012)

OK merci pour ces conseils j'attendrais le dernier mois


----------



## Abd Salam (2 Septembre 2012)

@ d4im75

Détrompez-vous...



> Garantie de conformité du bien au contrat :
> 
> La notion de conformité signifie que le produit doit *correspondre à la description du vendeur*, du bon de commande, de la publicité et de l'étiquetage, mais également qu'*il doit fonctionner correctement*.
> 
> http://www.60millions-mag.com/layout/set/popup/content/view/full/2108









Evitez s'il vous plait d'amalgamer les différentes notions juridiques "conformité du bien au contrat" ;  "vices cachés" ; etc.


----------



## Abd Salam (7 Septembre 2012)

pouet13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avoue ne pas avoir lu toutes les pages de ce sujet mais en gros : conseillez vous de prendre l'AppleCare avant la fin de la garantie d'un an ou bien dans la majorité des cas si problème il y a cela se déclare la première année ?
> J'ai un iPhone 4S, Ipad2 et un MBA 13 qui va arriver bientôt ( j'espère :love: )
> ...



Tout simplement, dans l'immense majorité des cas, si un appareil doit tomber en panne/ou déclarer une panne, ce sera soit tout *au début* de la vie de l'appareil (la mise en route _chez le client_), soit *après la durée de garantie* (espérance de vie des composants).

On dit que le taux de défaillances d'un produit suit une courbe en baignoire  :






http://www.socard.fr/fiabilite.htm

Les *garanties légales* obligatoires sont largement suffisantes... le fabricant et/ou le vendeur proposant des délais de *garanties commerciales supplémentaires* calculées sur l'espérance de vie du produit.


----------



## John McClane (15 Octobre 2012)

Hello, sans vouloir leur faire de la pub, je pense qu'il peut être intéressant de savoir que la carte bleue de la caisse d'épargne, qui s'appelle dorénavant Izi Carte, propose par défaut un an de garantie supplémentaire lorsque le matériel est acheté avec celle-ci. Je n'ai pas encore testé leur service, mais bon voilà ça peut valoir le coup.


----------



## kaos (15 Octobre 2012)

John McClane a dit:


> Hello, sans vouloir leur faire de la pub, je pense qu'il peut être intéressant de savoir que la carte bleue de la caisse d'épargne, qui s'appelle dorénavant Izi Carte, propose par défaut un an de garantie supplémentaire lorsque le matériel est acheté avec celle-ci. Je n'ai pas encore testé leur service, mais bon voilà ça peut valoir le coup.



Il faut voir ce que ça donne car en cas de panne on fait quoi ? on se pointe avec sa carte bleue chez apple en réclamant la garantie ? cela demanderait un accord avec les constructeurs ?
je suis septique, les assurances sont toutes belles sur le papier au moment de signer mais quand vient le moment des ennuis ... y'a souvent la petite close dont on ne nous avait pas parler ...


----------



## franckys1 (15 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je me retrouve avec un iPhone 4s acheté le 28 septembre 2011 qui me pose des problèmes de réception, d'antenne. Evidemment mon année de garantie est dépassée, quelle solution s'offre à moi?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Octobre 2012)

@franckys1 La garantie légale européenne de 2 ans devrait être appliquer par Apple. (elle l'applique quand on fait un gros pressing)
Donc à ta place j'irais dans une Applestore et je les menacerais de prendre contact avec le juge de proximité. ( dans les arguments à leur proposer, il y a leur condamnation en italie en decembre 2011 confirmée début 2012, et la ciommission européenne de Viviane Reding qui est entrain d'étudier le pb)
Si tu es trop loin d'un apple store, appelle Express Lane et même arguments... ( ca m'étonnerait que ca marche ,mais bon)

Dans tous les cas, si tu saisis le tribunal de proximité, envoie un CR/AR pour prouver au juge ton désir de trouver une solution amiable.
( saisir le tribunal de proximité est simple (par internet) ne nécessite pas d'avocat et est gratuit... il faut juste se donner le temps de constituer un joli dossier...)

Voilà ce que je ferais à ta place....

PS: d'après tous les témoignages que j'ai eu sur dirty-screen.com, Apple semble vouloir éviter ce genre de procès... donc ils t'accordent une réparation "exceptionnelle" lorsqu'ils se rendent compte que ta démarche est motivée et recevable... mon oeil! )


----------



## Abd Salam (21 Octobre 2012)

franckys1 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je me retrouve avec un iPhone 4s acheté le 28 septembre 2011 qui me pose des problèmes de réception, d'antenne. Evidemment mon année de garantie est dépassée, quelle solution s'offre à moi?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.



Arrêtons de confondre la *garantie légale de conformité du bien au contrat* (2 ans) ET l'année de _*garantie commerciale*_ soit-disant offerte par Apple, mais qui sert à berner les clients en leur faisant croire que les droits du client sont d'une garantie limitée à un an, et rien de plus.

Certes, Apple n'est pas la seule entreprise a communiqué de manière déloyale... en annonçant une garantie _*commerciale*_ pour faire croire aux clients qu'il est question de la garantie obligatoire *légale*

Cela dit, les choses devraient changer... y'a enfin des autorités qui se décident à réagir. Heureusement que des Assoces de consommateurs en Italie et en Belgique ont poussé une gueulante.


----------



## devoxik (3 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai fais pas mal de recherche sur le forum avant de poser ma question, mais tout ce que j'ai pu lire est soit trop ancien, soit pas suffisament clair pour être sur.

J'ai l'intention d'acheter un ipad très bientot, et je pense le faire à la fnac pour bénéficier des 5%. Cependant j'aimerais être sur que si je dois faire usage de la garantie d'un an (de base) dans le cas où l'ipad aurait un défaut ou un problème, est ce que je pourrai me rendre dans un apple store plutot qu'au SAV de la fnac qui a très très mauvaise réputation?

Si jamais je ne peux pas bénéficier de la même assistance que si je l'achète dans un apple store alors autant payer quelques euros de plus et être sur d'être tranquil!


----------



## billyclick (15 Janvier 2013)

devoxik a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai fais pas mal de recherche sur le forum avant de poser ma question, mais tout ce que j'ai pu lire est soit trop ancien, soit pas suffisament clair pour être sur.
> 
> J'ai l'intention d'acheter un ipad très bientot, et je pense le faire à la fnac pour bénéficier des 5%. Cependant j'aimerais être sur que si je dois faire usage de la garantie d'un an (de base) dans le cas où l'ipad aurait un défaut ou un problème, est ce que je pourrai me rendre dans un apple store plutot qu'au SAV de la fnac qui a très très mauvaise réputation?
> 
> Si jamais je ne peux pas bénéficier de la même assistance que si je l'achète dans un apple store alors autant payer quelques euros de plus et être sur d'être tranquil!



La règle est simple, TOUT produit Apple dans son délai de garantie peut être pris en charge dans n'IMPORTE quel Apple Store du monde...


----------



## Tox (15 Janvier 2013)

Pour ma part, j'en suis à deux Mac, un iPod et un iPad pris en charge sous garantie dans un AS, alors qu'ils venaient d'autres commerces.


----------



## Mr_NIC0LAS (16 Janvier 2013)

Le problème c'est que la Fnac va bientôt être en FAILLTE donc 3 ans de garantie ne servira à rien DSL



dynexd a dit:


> Le lien vers la garantie AppleCare ne marche plus
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un imac à la Fnac, et j'ai donc pris leur garantie 3 ans pour 230 euros, j'en suis plutot satisfait, notamment sur un point précis : remplacement de la dalle en cas de pixels morts ( j'ai pris l'imac), et ce pendant 3 ans c'est plutot sympa
> Sinon autre point sympa, en cas de panne, ils me pretent un imac lors du devis si la panne doit durer plus de 6 jours
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h10 ----------

un garantie 3 ans Apple coute 179 euros ou 119 euros car je suis étudiant



Mr_NIC0LAS a dit:


> Le problème c'est que la Fnac va bientôt être en FAILLTE donc 3 ans de garantie ne servira à rien DSL


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2013)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Arrêtons de confondre la *garantie légale de conformité du bien au contrat* (2 ans) ET l'année de _*garantie commerciale*_ soit-disant offerte par Apple, mais qui sert à berner les clients en leur faisant croire que les droits du client sont d'une garantie limitée à un an, et rien de plus.



Bonjour,
- À part la durée et le fait que l'une s'adresse au constructeur et l'autre au vendeur, quelles sont les différences entre la "garantie constructeur d'un an" et la "garantie légale de conformité de deux ans".
- La garantie légale de conformité est elle aussi facile à faire jouer que la garantie constructeur ?


----------



## d4im75 (26 Janvier 2013)

Abd Salam a dit:


> @ d4im75
> 
> Détrompez-vous...
> 
> ...



Si vous aviez pris le temps de me lire, vous auriez compris que l'article que vous citez correspond à la 3e hypothèse que j'énonçais dans mon message, à savoir la non-conformité au sens du Code de la consommation 

Quant à parler de mon amalgame juridique, faire référence à un article de 60millions de consommateurs, quand votre interlocuteur vous cite des articles du Code civil et des décisions de la Cour de cassation


----------



## hdaiforever (7 Mars 2013)

Mon année arrive à terme sur mon iMac 27", et je me pose la question pour prendre l'Apple Care.

On voit sur le site de la pom que la garantie est de deux ans pour les vis et défauts: http://images.apple.com/fr/legal/statutory-warranty/France_Statutory_Warranty.pdf

Par contre si j'ai bien compris, les réparations et changement de pièces n'est valable que 1 an ?

Il y a t'il un intérêt à prendre l'Apple Care de 3 ans ?
(si pour la moindre pièce HS on nous dit que l'apple care ne couvre pas celle ci...)

Merci


----------



## subsole (9 Mars 2013)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Mon année arrive à terme sur mon iMac 27", et je me pose la question pour prendre l'Apple Care.
> 
> On voit sur le site de la pom que la garantie est de deux ans pour les vis et défauts: http://images.apple.com/fr/legal/statutory-warranty/France_Statutory_Warranty.pdf
> 
> ...


Non, tu n'as pas bien compris. 
L'AppleCare couvre exactement la même chose que la garantie constructeur Apple de la première année.
Donc, en cas de panne, l'AC prend en charge _pièces *et *main d'oeuvre_.


----------



## hdaiforever (9 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Non, tu n'as pas bien compris.
> L'AppleCare couvre exactement la même chose que la garantie constructeur Apple de la première année.
> Donc, en cas de panne, l'AC prend en charge _pièces *et *main d'oeuvre_.




J'ai mal dû me faire comprendre :rose:

1- Garantie normale à l'achat de l'iMac: 1 an pièces et main d'oeuvre
2- Vice et défaut: 2 ans dès l'achat mais pas de réparation gratuite en cas de panne la 2ème année.
3- Apple Care: réuni les points 1 et 2 sur 3 ans dès l'achat de l'iMac

Je voulais savoir si mon raisonnement est bon ?

Merci


----------



## subsole (10 Mars 2013)

hdaiforever a dit:


> J'ai mal dû me faire comprendre :rose:
> 
> 1- Garantie normale à l'achat de l'iMac: 1 an pièces et main d'oeuvre
> 2- Vice et défaut: 2 ans dès l'achat mais pas de réparation gratuite en cas de panne la 2ème année.
> ...



Vice et défaut, ça n'existe pas.

- L'AC 3 ans = Garantie contractuelle.
- La Garantie Apple 1an = Garantie constructeur.
L'AC 3ans = Garantie Apple X 3.

- Ce que tu appelles _" Vice et défaut: 2 ans"_ se rapproche plutôt la_ Garantie légale de conformité_ mais avec quelques petites subtilités et elle n'inclue pas les vices cachés.
Pour les vices cachés, il y a la _Garantie légale contre les vices cachés_ ^^


Pour mettre un peu d'ordre dans tout ça va faire un tour par là ====> http://www.economie.gouv.fr/dgccrf/Publications/Vie-pratique/Fiches-pratiques/Les-Garanties


----------



## hdaiforever (10 Mars 2013)

Je viens de commander l'AC à 179 pour mon iMac qui arrive à terme des 1 an.

Ca fait mal, mais je me dis que le moindre problème sur un 27" couvrira l'AC.


----------



## love_laurie (1 Avril 2013)

J'ai une question sur l'Apple Care, je vais faire l'acquisition d'un macbook d'occasion qui est donc au nom de la personne

Comment cela va se passer concrètement?
Le nom sera toujours sous la personne qui me vends son ordi, pas de problème particulier en vue?

Merci!


----------



## hdaiforever (1 Avril 2013)

J'ai acheté mon iMac d'occasion, il suffit de donner la facture en envoyant un scan au moment de prendre l'AC et du moment que l'appareil n'est pas déclaré volé il n'y a pas de problème.


----------



## love_laurie (1 Avril 2013)

hdaiforever a dit:


> J'ai acheté mon iMac d'occasion, il suffit de donner la facture en envoyant un scan au moment de prendre l'AC et du moment que l'appareil n'est pas déclaré volé il n'y a pas de problème.



Merci de la réponse 
C'est possible de rattacher le numéro de série à son nom?

En appellant la hotline Apple, lorsque j'ai donné mon numéro de série, ils m'ont de suite donné mon identité

Je ne sais pas s'il faut aussi une lettre de cession pour être totalement couvert


----------



## hdaiforever (1 Avril 2013)

Je n'ai rien fait de tout ça, et à priori aucun soucis.

J'avais demandé une lettre de cession, mais j'ai zappé de la demandé en partant, j'étais trop pressé de rentrer chez moi pour le brancher


----------



## alargeau (13 Avril 2013)

Par expérience, l'AppleCare est quelque chose à considérer sérieusement. D'abord, cela permet en effet de prolonger de deux ans supplémentaires la garantie initiale. Ensuite, en cas de revente, un Mac sous garantie est toujours plus appréciable qu'un Mac sans garantie. Enfin, en prenant l'AppleCare, on "gagne" une petite crédibilité envers Apple si un problème venait à survenir en dehors de la période de garantie. Je n'avais pas pris l'AC avec mon précédent MacBook alu et au bout d'un peu plus de 3 ans, la batterie était HS alors qu'elle n'avait qu'une trentaine de cycles. En appelant Apple pour faire valoir ce qui pour moi était un défaut, on m'a dit qu'une nouvelle batterie me serait envoyée gratuitement malgré les 3 ans dépassés. Ma joie a été de courte durée car l'opérateur m'a demandé si j'avais pris l'AC. Ma réponse négative a entraîné un retournement de situation : l'opérateur me dit que si je n'ai pas pris l'AC, il ne peut rien pour moi, et que la batterie est facturée au tarif plein, même s'il me dit comprendre le défaut de ma machine. En bref, on m'a clairement fait comprendre que l'AC leur permettait aussi d'arrondir les angles face à des problèmes comme ça.


----------



## katadaaa (3 Juin 2013)

j'ai aussi une petite question concernant l'apple care,
plus précisément sur le fait d'acheter l'apple care sur un site apple mais a l'etranger.

je m'explique,
j'ai acheter un MBP mid 2012 au japon chez un revendeur (mon cher que sur apple.co.jp)

j'envisage d'acheter l'applecare sur le site japonais d'apple (moins cher qu'en france / merci le taux de change ^^)
bien entendu je peu bénéficier d'une adresse postale au japon.

Un apple care acheté dans ces conditions sera t'il valable ?

Merci ^^

(jespère avoir été clair )


----------

